# NOVEMBER 2014: WHAT'S ON SALE THIS MONTH? (Hair/Bath/Beauty)



## CocoGlow (Nov 1, 2014)

*OK ladies, a new month is here soooooo

If you come across sales or coupon codes for HAIR/BATH/BEAUTY products or accessories feel free to post them here! 

Let’s make it easy to keep track of all the vendors offering deals each month … and make it easier to be better Product Junkies of course! 

**Feel free to post sales from last month that carry over into this month***


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tag. I'll be keeping my eye on this thread this month.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 1, 2014)

Can't wait for the Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 1, 2014)

thanks girl!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks CocoGlow for the tag. Cyber Monday ain't never gonna be the same.


----------



## RUBY (Nov 1, 2014)

Yep, just waiting for Black Friday but I promise myself I'm not going overboard. I'm on a strict no buy next year.


----------



## denise44 (Nov 1, 2014)

THANKS GIRL, WAITING ON BLACK FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tag! Looking forward to saving up for Black Friday sales so far....


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tag! I'm looking forward to Black Friday


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tag! Waiting for Black Friday but if a sale looks good before then, of course I'm hitting PAY NAH!!


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks!  Promise not to go too wild.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tag!  Hoping to find some good sales BEFORE black Friday


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 1, 2014)

Hopefully Black Friday Sale items can ship quickly this year.   Some of the worst offenders are not new to this.  

Hoping for a good Black Friday experience!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 1, 2014)

sdotbeauty


----------



## Lita (Nov 1, 2014)

Blue Roze Beauty has the Pumpkin Whip Butter on sale & other products..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 1, 2014)

I've been going crazy past 2months,I need to take it easy..BF is approaching... Its hard being a PJ during times like this..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 1, 2014)

Sisters Keepers pre Black Friday Sale,Nov 1 & 2nd

Spend $25 get 15% off code-15OFF

Spend $50 get 25% off code-20OFF

Spend $75 get 30% off code-30OFF

Spend $100 get 50% off code-50OFF


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## havilland (Nov 1, 2014)

Beauty.com has free shipping over $35 and coupons if u sign up for mailing list. 

I just 10% off my Kinky Curly order.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tag.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 1, 2014)

CocoGlow thanks for the tag, it's BLACK FRIDAY month


----------



## emada (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks CocoGlow I'm here for Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals!!


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tag!! CocoGlow


----------



## MaraWithLove (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tag girly! Looking forward to those Black friday deals!


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tag! Waiting on BF and Cyber Monday sales.


----------



## Daernyris (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tag CocoGlow
I have been dreaming of this BF/SBS/CM since last year.  I won't purchase as much as I did last year but definitely going to re-up on a few thangs that did my hurr better than good.


----------



## nrock (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks CocoGlow for the tag. I will be watching for Black Friday deals on PBN,APB and Darcy's. I like the fact that PBN comes with a choice of no glycerin for her moisturizers.


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tag.  This is my re-up month aka black friday☺


----------



## rileypak (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks CocoGlow.
Ready to see what kind of BF/SBS/CM deals we have this year.


----------



## Billygirl61 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the Tag!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 2, 2014)

YYYYEEEAAHH BABY!! I can't wait, I have over 500 komaza points to use and will use them in conjunction with her BF discount. I also want some DB stuff!!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Nov 2, 2014)

I need Liquid Gold to help me get my life this month


----------



## dmples2 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Thank you!! CocoGlow*


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 2, 2014)

My Rite Aid had Shea Moisture BOGO free!


----------



## DoDo (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you!!! CocoGlow


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the tag…its my birthday month, I'm treating myself all month long


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 2, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> Thanks for the tag…its my birthday month, I'm treating myself all month long



Mine too? What date?


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 2, 2014)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Mine too? What date?



Yesterday, the 1st! When's yours?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 2, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> Yesterday, the 1st! When's yours?



Happy belated birthday! This is my birthday month as well. Mine is on the 24th and best believe given that it's the same week as BF I will be indulging myself.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 2, 2014)

At whole foods now.

Aubrey Organics shampoos are BOGO.

Giovanni products are ALL 2 for $12.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 3, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> Yesterday, the 1st! When's yours?



I'm the 29th. Happy belated!!


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the tag CocoGlow . Gonna be brave and go for Hairveda this year on Black Friday if the sale is good.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 3, 2014)

Shea moisture hair and bath BOGO free at Rite aid until 11/8/14 with wellness card


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 3, 2014)

Black Friday yall


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 3, 2014)

Kj Naturals

https://www.etsy.com/shop/KjNaturals

Today only you can get 50% off the tingly Rosemary Coconut Condish.

No coupon code necessary.


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the tag CocoGlow


----------



## CocoGlow (Nov 3, 2014)

*Bobeam Natural Products
www.BobeamNaturalProducts.com

25% off Black Friday/Cyber Monday Sale

Coupon Code: BFW25

Starts Thursday November 28th - Ends Monday December 1st 

**I'll re-post this later this month as a reminder ***


----------



## randi415 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the tag. I only have 2 vendors on my Blk Friday list so far. APB and Naturellegrow.


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 3, 2014)

Annabelle's Perfect Blend 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/PerfectBlends

Enjoy 20% OFF for the month of November with Coupon CODE: BEAUTY

New Products Coming Soon: Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing Conditioner, Fruit Punch Hydrating Conditioner, Green Powerhouse Strengthening Conditioner, At the Root of It All Moisturizing Conditioner, Olive Oats Moisturizing Conditioner, Noni, Papaya and Acerola Moisturizing Conditioner

New scents now available: Berry Banana, Bahama Fizz, Tropical Fruit Salsa

*Not sure if this is the official Black Friday sale*


----------



## PJaye (Nov 3, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> *Bobeam Natural Products
> www.BobeamNaturalProducts.com
> 
> 25% off Black Friday/Cyber Monday Sale
> ...



It was 35% off last year.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you as always CocoGlow   Im only doing Sarenzo Beads for BlackFriday. Her early sales this 6th and on Black Friday.

 I will need some perfect blends though,  but thats it as far as hair products go... unless kccc decides to do something... oh and maybe, hello curly if she can get it together...but I swear... ok I dont swear.. but Uh..  I think thats it lol


----------



## Garner (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tag!


----------



## Meridian (Nov 4, 2014)

Hydroquench Systems


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 4, 2014)

Aveyou.com

15% off until November 7th 12am.

Use code: aypss15


----------



## PJaye (Nov 4, 2014)

Here's another discount from aveyou.com:  Get $25 off $100 with the code AYWINTER25; expires 1/31/15.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 4, 2014)

jessicurl.com



> Wait, what?!
> 
> That's right curlies, *for the first time ever we are letting you break the rules and combine coupons!*  Let's call it an experiment to see how much it costs us and how much you like it
> 
> ...


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 4, 2014)

sallybeauty.com








> Save 25% on orders of $50 or more is valid online only. Offer not valid in stores. Use promo code 555119. Offer excludes sale, clearance, OPI, equipment, gift cards and Beauty Club memberships. Not valid with any other offer. Offer expires at 11:59 pm ET 11/06/14. Sally Beauty reserves the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of discount and to modify or cancel these promotions due to system error or unforeseen problems. Subject to change without notice.
> 
> Prices online may differ from in store. All prices online reflect USD. Shipping restrictions are noted on the product page. Not all items at SallyBeauty.com can ship to Canada.


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 4, 2014)

Meridian said:


> Hydroquench Systems
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 282351


 
I went to their FB page and the owner states that the sale will last for 2 weeks, while supplies last!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the tag!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 6, 2014)

Lucretia's Body Oils and Sprays


*Lucretia's Body Oils and Sprays*
*SALE *
Save 15% ​ 
starting NOW 
ends
Sunday, November 9, 2014 at
8 p.m. CST​
​


NEW FRAGRANES for Ladies
Hermes Rouge, Viva La Juicy Gold Couture and Velvet Orchid Tom Ford​ 

The promo code does not apply to: 2 oz size Body Butter, Sample size Body Butter and Oil samples. Also, ALL sales/orders are FINAL and there can be no exchanges or changes once you place the order.​​


**ONLINE ORDERS ONLY**

www.lawbodyoilsandsprays.com​​


*15% Off *

*Use Code: **NOV2014 *​​


----------



## Ltown (Nov 7, 2014)

CVS Shea Moisture B1G1 starts Nov 9-15.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 7, 2014)

Ulta is having a shea moisture BOGO 50% off sale. Not sure for how long. It's in their latest ad.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ltown said:


> CVS Shea Moisture B1G1 starts Nov 9-15.



:superbanana: I need to get the Purification Masque back in my life!!! It's an awesome Pre-Poo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2014)

J*AKEALA On Etsy*:

Will offer 10% for BF (Prices will be marked down 10% 

You can also use REFER25 for a Total of: 35%.

She will be away from 11/25 - 12/1.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=GvtnIfkyAkM_yjsBzMPl5w&bvm=bv.79189006,d.aWw


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 7, 2014)

^^Dang should have waited before I ordered during last sale! I could have saved an extra 10%.lol   Before I ordered, I asked her if she was having a BF sale and I think she said something like 20%


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 7, 2014)

Nevermind she said 20% or more but I wasn't taking any chances. Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2014)

@gorgeoushair

Not to Hi-Jack this Thread,  but what did you order?


----------



## winona (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone else looking for a discount on Joico products?  I need to reup on the MR moisture treatment balm and KPAK intense hydrator treatment


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 7, 2014)

Can I stick nail stuff in here?  Sorry if there's another sale thread I overlooked. 








ETA: added the sale scenario. Also, expires Nivember 12th. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 8, 2014)

^^I think it'll benefit more in the nail section.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 8, 2014)

Pompous Blue said:


> Lucretia's Body Oils and Sprays
> 
> 
> *Lucretia's Body Oils and Sprays*
> ...



Just a few words of warning for any potential customers:

This vendor does not offer complete ingredient listings on her website, and when I inquired via email all I received were lists that said "special blend of organic butters" and "special essential oil blend".  She absolutely refused to provide any more information and told me in no uncertain terms that I needed to take my business elsewhere because she didn't need it.  So, I will.

I was going to get some butters and scrubs as gifts for my nieces, but I can't do that without full disclosure because one is pregnant and the other has lupus.  I'm not going to risk putting their lives in danger over some special sauce.  I just wanted to share my experience so that you guys can make informed choices.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 8, 2014)

Njoy's Long and Healthy essential vitamins 15% off code "getmine"


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 8, 2014)

PJaye said:


> Just a few words of warning for any potential customers:
> 
> This vendor does not offer complete ingredient listings on her website, and when I inquired via email all I received were lists that said "special blend of organic butters" and "special essential oil blend".  She absolutely refused to provide any more information and told me in no uncertain terms that I needed to take my business elsewhere because she didn't need it.  So, I will.
> 
> I was going to get some butters and scrubs as gifts for my nieces, but I can't do that without full disclosure because one is pregnant and the other has lupus.  I'm not going to risk putting their lives in danger over some special sauce.  I just wanted to share my experience so that you guys can make informed choices.



I had heard about this vendor. Thanks for the heads up PJaye.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 8, 2014)

PJaye

I have ordered from her before..just her body oils though.  I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## krissyhair (Nov 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> JAKEALA On Etsy:
> 
> Will offer 10% for BF (Prices will be marked down 10%
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how she did her math, but the wording in the coupon code makes it seem like an extra 25% off. 25% on top of 10% is not 35%.  :-(


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 9, 2014)

Target Cartwheel app has Carols Daughter Sacred Tiare line 20% off and Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni line 10% off


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> I'm not sure how she did her math, but the wording in the coupon code makes it seem like an extra 25% off. 25% on top of 10% is not 35%.  :-(



Am I missing something? 25 + 10 = 35, right?  Is she duping us somehow? Do you have to jump through hoops to get the additional 25?


----------



## toaster (Nov 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Am I missing something? 25 + 10 = 35, right?  Is she duping us somehow? Do you have to jump through hoops to get the additional 25?



Well if something is $10 and its 35% off the new price is $6.50. If it's $10 and 25% off the price is $7.50 and an additional 10% off of that makes the new price $6.75. So it's not exactly 35% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2014)

Re: Jakeala - the Sale doesn't start until tomorrow (November 10th), so I don't know how it's figured out until I actually see it.

She said prices will be marked 10% and Refer25 can still be used for 25% off.

IMO: The prices and/or shipping costs aren't really that overpriced to begin with.  So it will be interesting.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 9, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Re: Jakeala - the Sale doesn't start until tomorrow (November 10th), so I don't know how it's figured out until I actually see it.
> 
> She said prices will be marked 10% and Refer25 can still be used for 25% off.
> 
> IMO: The prices and/or shipping costs aren't really that overpriced to begin with.  So it will be interesting.



So basically it's just a reduction of something already marked down and the total discount offered is 35%, not necessarily 35% off.

I can dig it. I have things in my cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2014)

@NaturallyATLPCH

Thanks Lady! 

I asked if Full Size(s) of the Hibiscus will be offered. Also, I don't see the Tutti Honey listed. 

I want to get another one of those in another scent.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 9, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Thanks Lady!
> 
> ...



I had the Tutti Honey in my cart but all of a sudden it was unavailable. I figured my fellow PJs got to it  IDareT'sHair


----------



## rileypak (Nov 9, 2014)

Bubble & Bee (natural deodorants, soaps, face care, body butters, toothpaste, etc.)
bubbleandbee.com

They are doing 30% off today, 25% off Tuesday, 20% off Wednesday, 15% off Thursday, and 10% off Friday (I'm assuming Monday is 30% off also since it wasn't specified in the newsletter). Prices already marked.

Listed below is what's on sale today. More will be added throughout the week according to newsletter (but they really don't sell much more than what's below).

Today's products on sale: all Pit Putty deodorants, some face care, all lotion sticks and body butters, some bar soaps, lip balms, bath salts and scrubs, bubble bath.


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking to stock up on some red raj from henna sooq.  Red raj is like butter.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 9, 2014)

rileypak said:


> Bubble & Bee (natural deodorants, soaps, face care, body butters, toothpaste, etc.)
> bubbleandbee.com
> 
> They are doing 30% off today, 25% off Tuesday, 20% off Wednesday, 15% off Thursday, and 10% off Friday (I'm assuming Monday is 30% off also since it wasn't specified in the newsletter). Prices already marked.
> ...



May try something from them. Any suggestions


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 9, 2014)

Aliexpress is having a huge sale on 11/11/14. Discounts vary but a lot of things will be at least 50% off.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 10, 2014)

Blairx0 
I've only used their deodorant (in the jar, lavender vanilla scent) and underarm primer. I like both of them.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 11, 2014)

http://florbellaboutique.com/shop-2/

Today only 30% off with code VETDAY2014.  She's a VET and 10% of sales will go to the VFW Foundation.


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 12, 2014)

Posted in the Mission:Condition thread! Thanks @rileypak! 



rileypak said:


> Black Friday sale details (from her FB page):
> 
> Starts Wednesday, November 26
> 10-70% off everything
> ...


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 13, 2014)

Posted in the Annabelle's Pefect Blends thread! Thank you emada!! 


emada said:


> Per website:
> 
> BLACK FRIDAY SALE!!! Enjoy 35% off our entire store using COUPON CODE: THANKFUL. Sale starts 11/28/14 at Midnight and ends 11/30/14. There will also be a few surprises in store for our customers!



I went to the Etsy page and I see that she has some leave in & moisturizing conditioners Buy 2, Get 1 1/2 off.  The oils are also Buy 1, Get 1 1/2 off.  I know that was from one of her previous sales so I wonder if she's going to keep those listings up there....


----------



## rileypak (Nov 13, 2014)

Primal Pit Paste (natural deodorant)
Primalpitpaste.com

KNOWvember 2 for 1 FLASH SALE
12 HOURS ONLY - 2 for 1 flash sale on EVERY deodorant!
Today only, from 1pm EST to 1am EST, buy one deodorant of your choice and get the second of the same product for free!

*Flash Sale Details*
Sale dates are 12 hrs only, Thursday, Nov 13th from 1pm EST to Friday, Nov 14th, 1am EST.
No coupon code needed. *
Free item will be be the SAME as the one purchased. *
No exchanges or exceptions.
Free item will appear in your cart when checking out.This sale cannot be applied with any other coupon codes.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 13, 2014)

KCcurly, do you think Target would price match for CVS's BOGO sale this week? I want some more Manuka Honey stuff.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 13, 2014)

FemmeFatale said:


> KCcurly, do you think Target would price match for CVS's BOGO sale this week? I want some more Manuka Honey stuff.



FemmeFatale I think Target is the same as Walmart where B1G1 is concerned. There has to be a price listed in the ad for them to price match in that situation and I don't think the CVS ad has the prices listed


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 13, 2014)

KCcurly said:


> FemmeFatale I think Target is the same as Walmart where B1G1 is concerned. There has to be a price listed in the ad for them to price match in that situation and I don't think the CVS ad has the prices listed



KCcurly

Grrr..CVS needs to get it together..


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 13, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> Posted in the Annabelle's Pefect Blends thread! Thank you emada!!
> 
> 
> I went to the Etsy page and I see that she has some leave in & moisturizing conditioners Buy 2, Get 1 1/2 off.  The oils are also Buy 1, Get 1 1/2 off.  I know that was from one of her previous sales so I wonder if she's going to keep those listings up there....



I hope she does!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 13, 2014)

FemmeFataleyou don't want to get a rain check at CVS and go back next week or later? 

There's also a cartwheel offer for 5% off Shea Moisture if that helps at Target.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 13, 2014)

KCcurly said:


> FemmeFataleyou don't want to get a rain check at CVS and go back next week or later?
> 
> There's also a cartwheel offer for 5% off Shea Moisture if that helps at Target.



I haven't even checked since I'm still traumatized from their last sale 

I have 2 rainchecks from the last sale too.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 13, 2014)

FemmeFatale said:


> KCcurly, do you think Target would price match for CVS's BOGO sale this week? I want some more Manuka Honey stuff.


  I didn't think Target even did price matches.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 13, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> I didn't think Target even did price matches.



Yes. Target will price match a lot of stores and even online prices. I price match to amazon all the time and then use a coupon on top of that. Great way to save.


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 14, 2014)

K.j. Naturals

https://www.etsy.com/shop/KjNaturals

Today ONLY, Get 40% Off your entire order 

Use coupon code: SUBSCRIBER1114 at checkout


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2014)

Butters-N-Bars 25% OFF

Time for a little MIDNIGHT MADNESS AT YOUR FAVORITE ONE STOP SHOP!!!

That's Right, Butters-N-Bars is having a 24 hour FLASH SALE

THIS IS IT PEOPLE!!

If you missed our last pre-black friday sale we're extending ONE MORE OPPORTUNITY
(but that's it no more ;-)
BEAT THE HEAT OF THE RUSH,
BUT THIS ONE IS ONLY 24 HOURS!
Starting midnight tonight until
 Midnight tomorrow November 14, 2014


SAVE A HUGE 25% ON everything
This is the absolute last BIG FLASH SALE Before Black Friday.
So Make it happen and don't forget to SHARE DA LUV!!


We appreciate your patience, your support,business, and hope you will shop with us again, and again, and again, and again...and NEVER stop sharing the love of natural beauty with everyone!!!




GET 25% OFF YOUR ENTIRE PURCHASE FROM NOON
MIDNIGHT UNTIL (Almost)MIDNIGHT  TOMORROW

USE COUPON CODE FLASH1114

Offer Expires: 11:59 PM November 14, 2014


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 14, 2014)

Deleted....

10 char.


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 14, 2014)

faithVA we posted the same thing! I'll delete my post!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> faithVA we posted the same thing! I'll delete my post!



I had a feeling I was posted at the same time as someone else.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 14, 2014)

Black Opal Friends and Family Sale 20% off.... code: SAVE20


----------



## denise44 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bella Butters 20% off code SGDMZX.


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 14, 2014)

Belle Butters

http://www.bellebutters.com/

20% off Sale 

Use Code: SGDMZX

From now until 11 p.m. CST


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 14, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> Belle Butters
> 
> http://www.bellebutters.com/
> 
> ...



She only did 15% off last black Friday in case anyone was  debating on waiting.


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 14, 2014)

Sarenzo

sarenzobathandbody.com

11/14-11/15/14 

All Haircare Products 35% off

Use Coupon Code: Hair


----------



## rileypak (Nov 14, 2014)

Claudie's Hair Revitalizer

Thanksgiving Sale starts on Thursday November 27, 2014, ends on Friday November 28, 2014 at 11:59 est.  
30% discount using code Thanks with a minimum purchase of $15.00.

Cyber Monday Sale Starts on Monday December 1, 2014, ends at 11:59 p.m. Monday December 1, 2014.  
The discount code is Blessed, 25% discount with a minimum purchase of $15.00.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 16, 2014)

Not sure if this was posted but this is for Target.com and in stores


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 17, 2014)

JustNaturalSkincare.com 20% off with code "just natural" ends 11/30


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 17, 2014)

Carol's Daughter

1 Day Private Sale

30% off, Use Code: SAVE30NOW

Free shipping on orders over $25


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 17, 2014)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Not sure if this was posted but this is for Target.com and in stores
> 
> View attachment 283763


So, they're not doing the buy 1 get 1 free offer anymore? Or did Target ever do B1G1?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2014)

Pompous Blue

Hey Ms. Blue! 

Girl You know you usually have ALL the Sale(s) Info!

How's that BF List coming?

I'm tryna' decide if I'll try to get on that B1G1 MHC or just go ahead and buy it someplace else.erplexed


----------



## PJaye (Nov 17, 2014)

*honeyshandmade.com* (formerly Happy Nappy Honey)

This is the information that I was able to decipher from the convoluted, misspelled post card I received:

- Save 45% during their "Natural Power Hour" (9am - 10am) on 11/28

- Save 35% between the hours of 10am and 7pm on 11/28

- Save 30% from 7pm through 11/30 at 12am 

New products and over a dozen sweet treats (sample sized items being sold between $1.00 - $4.00) will be offered during the "Natural Power Hour".  No code necessary.  Flat rate shipping of $6.00 on all orders under $50.  Free shipping is extended to all orders over $50.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2014)

PJaye said:


> *honeyshandmade.com* *(formerly Happy Nappy Honey)*
> 
> *This is the information that I was able to decipher from the convoluted, misspelled post card I received:*


 
@PJaye




.......

My whole experience with them has been Convoluted.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> 
> 
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair


Me, too - convoluted and greasy.  Still, there are some hair sisters that enjoy those products, so I had to pass the information on, especially a 45% discount.

BTW, is MHC doing a 50% discount this year?  How are her shipping rates?  I'm thinking about picking up some of her hair creams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2014)

PJaye

I think her shipping is on the 'high side' but her CS is Stellar and her Shipping is quick.

She's very no non-sense in her approach.

I thought she always did a B1 G1 Free BF Sale?


----------



## PJaye (Nov 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> PJaye
> 
> I think her shipping is on the 'high side' but her CS is Stellar and her Shipping is quick.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Is it Claudie's high, e.g., $11+ to ship a few products?  Since I always looked past MHC during BF, I was going by the info I saw for last year's sale, which said 50% off.  Either one of those promos would be alright with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2014)

Claudie has what is called "Fallback" Shipping, where she goes in and adjusts the Ship Rate.

She refunds the difference. Say it quotes $11.00 for Shipping and Fallback is $6.00 - 

By the time you check out, it recalculates the shipping and you would be charged $6.00.

PJaye


----------



## PJaye (Nov 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie has what is called "Fallback" Shipping, where she goes in and adjusts the Ship Rate.
> 
> She refunds the difference. Say it quotes $11.00 for Shipping and Fallback is $6.00 -
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

I never get that far into the process.  Once I see the shipping rate, I click out.  She's been benched for years because of that shipping.  At any rate, hopefully MHC's shipping won't be too high.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2014)

PJaye

I don't understand that particular little 'glitch' but it definitely recalculates the amount.erplexed

You got me half-way rethinking my MHC purchase. :scratchch 

I only want x1 thing from them (Buttery Soy).


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm ready for the BF sales to start coming out. Not that I'm getting anything, I just enjoy compiling a pretend list


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 18, 2014)

Is there a separate BF thread or will everything be in here?


----------



## CocoGlow (Nov 18, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Is there a separate BF thread or will everything be in here?



We usually just post everything in this thread to avoid confusion


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 18, 2014)

From lacurlygirls.com website



> *Pre-Black Friday Deals
> *Sales that start on or before Thanksgiving!*
> Alikay Naturals
> ​Nov. 27, 12 am EST - 11:59 pm EST
> ...


----------



## havilland (Nov 18, 2014)

Hairveda 15% off


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 18, 2014)

From lacurlygirls.com website



> *Black Friday Deals
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 18, 2014)

From lacurlygirls.com website - BLACK FRIDAY DEALS



> *FCA Naturals*
> · *Coupon Code - FCABF *
> · ​35% off
> Nov. 27-30​
> ...


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 18, 2014)

From lacurlygirls.com website - BLACK FRIDAY DEALS



> *Seasoned Greetings*
> · *Coupon Code - LACURLYGIRLS*
> · ​20% off All Orders
> · Nov. 28 - Dec. 1
> ...


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 18, 2014)

From lacurlygirls.com website



> *Cyber Monday Deals- *Begins the Monday after Thanksgiving**
> 
> *Alikay Naturals*
> Dec. 1, 12 am EST - 11:59 pm EST
> ...


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 18, 2014)

From lacurlygirls.com website



> *December Deals*
> 
> 
> *MopTop Hair Care*
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

Pompous Blue


.......


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 18, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Is there a separate BF thread or will everything be in here?



We did last year as well as this one but I guess some got confused so I guess they decided to just do this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

KeraVada Oils

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=KQgZxoius9u61ytKoM68sQ&bvm=bv.79908130,d.aWw


*30*% 12 a.m. until Midnight Code = *BLACKFRIDAY*

*25*% Cyber Monday Code = *CYBERMONDAY*


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 18, 2014)

At Target this week: $15 dollar GC when you buy a Chi Air Flat Iron and if you buy the one pictured you also get a free curling iron (though from the Target website, it looks like some just come with a flat iron). They are 99.99 so this would be like getting them for 85 dollars. 

Amazon has these for 84.99 so you could price match and still get the deal, and it would be like paying 70 dollars. 

http://www.amazon.com/CHI-Air-Exper...TF8&qid=1416325986&sr=8-1&keywords=chi+expert


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 18, 2014)

Not exactly hair or beauty but....

Frederick's of Hollywood.com is having its annual $4 panty sale. Also most of their bras are on clearance too.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Here's another link for BF info:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=743667


----------



## hairdiva2002 (Nov 18, 2014)

I found another website with some black friday sales... it's different than the one previously mentioned but I think it has most of the same information. This one has "featured products" but I can't figure out if there is some special deals on the featured product or they are just featured????

I only found it because I was googling for mud puddle black friday sales. Hope it wasn't mentioned before?erplexed

http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/2014/11/2014-natural-hair-black-friday-cyber-monday-sales/


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 18, 2014)

^^Yes it has been


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes 30% off at SSI! I can't wait to make my cart.  

I don't even use that many products, but I love BF hair product sales.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 18, 2014)

MHC 50% confirmed.........8oz only. Free shipping does not apply


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 18, 2014)

hairdiva2002 said:


> I found another website with some black friday sales... it's different than the one previously mentioned but I think it has most of the same information. This one has "featured products" but I can't figure out if there is some special deals on the featured product or they are just featured????
> 
> I only found it because I was googling for mud puddle black friday sales. Hope it wasn't mentioned before?erplexed
> 
> http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/2014/11/2014-natural-hair-black-friday-cyber-monday-sales/



There is no special deal on the featured product. It's just a way to guide those who are new to the brand. The featured product is usually the most popular.


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 19, 2014)

Lia Naturals

www.lianaturals.com

50% off everything on their site!

Use code: GETPACKING


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 19, 2014)

karensbodybeautiful.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 19, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> Lia Naturals
> 
> www.lianaturals.com
> 
> ...



Nvm........


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 19, 2014)

sallybeauty.com










> *Save 20% on orders of $50 or more is valid online only. Offer not valid in stores. Use promo code 555128. Offer excludes clearance, OPI, equipment, gift cards and Beauty Club memberships. Not valid with any other offer. Offer expires at 11:59 pm ET 11/20/14. Sally Beauty reserves the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of discount and to modify or cancel these promotions due to system error or unforeseen problems. Subject to change without notice.
> 
> Prices online may differ from in store. All prices online reflect USD. Shipping restrictions are noted on the product page. Not all items at SallyBeauty.com can ship to Canada.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 19, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> MHC 50% confirmed.........8oz only. Free shipping does not apply



It would be advised to order enough to get the free shipping at $50.00 or more. Anything less than that, shipping is high!


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 19, 2014)

Has anyone seen any deals coming from Oyin yet?


----------



## hairdiva2002 (Nov 19, 2014)

westNDNbeauty said:


> There is no special deal on the featured  product. It's just a way to guide those who are new to the brand. The  featured product is usually the most popular.



Thanks for figuring this out!


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 19, 2014)

havilland said:


> Hairveda 15% off



That's it. Oh well.. I guess I'm going over to Hattache' Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 19, 2014)

hairdiva2002 said:


> Thanks for figuring this out!



It's her site.lol


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 19, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> It would be advised to order enough to get the free shipping at $50.00 or more. Anything less than that, shipping is high!



but it says 
free shipping does not apply with this promotion 
black friday sale does not include 2oz sample sizes,
4oz or 16oz products, or sample promotion.
international orders not valid.


smh she really knows how to mess up a 50% off sale smh
I'll probably just get a couple products from Hattache bc angtft


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 19, 2014)

^^I actually still think her 50% off sale is still good.  I've ordered from her 2 Black Friday's straight.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 19, 2014)

CurlyKinks
25% off
Coupon Code: APPRECIATION
No Minimums
Tuesday 11/19/14 - Friday 11/21/14


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 19, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Has anyone seen any deals coming from Oyin yet?



Smiley79 

I need the deetz on Oyin, Marie Dean, Silk Dreams, and Pampered and Twisted...I almost forgot that I wanted to order some stuff from Komaza.


None of the vendors that I want to patronize have released their sale infoerplexed


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 19, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> ^^I actually still think her 50% off sale is still good.  I've ordered from her 2 Black Friday's straight.



Yes, especially if you ordered a 16oz. Buttery Soy from last Blk Friday 50% off via that glitch.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 19, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Smiley79
> 
> I need the deetz on Oyin, Marie Dean, Silk Dreams, and Pampered and Twisted...I almost forgot that I wanted to order some stuff from Komaza.
> 
> ...



I am waiting on Marie Dean too, as well as LACE. I may also pick up a couple of DCs from Silk Dreams as well.
I want some body butter and soaps from LACE.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 19, 2014)

Kurlee Belle
kurleebelle.com
11/26/14 to 12/1/14

25% off
Code: THANKS25


----------



## denise44 (Nov 19, 2014)

from Kinky Kashmeres site :


----------



## rileypak (Nov 19, 2014)

CC's Naturals
ccsnaturals.com

11/27/14 5:00PM EST- 11/27/14 11:59PM EST: 40% off
11/28/14 12:00AM EST- 12/02/14 11:59PM EST: 30% off

No promo codes needed
Free domestic shipping on orders of $35 or more

Scents to be offered for butters, sugar scrubs, hair mists, and lotions only:
Cookie
Candy Cane
Pumpkin Pie
Lemon Pound Cake
Sweet Potato & Brown Sugar
Winters Garden


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 20, 2014)

Curlmart Gray Friday sale starts today. 
25% off and $5 shipping. Discount already applied.

ETA  code CM15 works for an additional 15% off


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 20, 2014)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Curlmart Gray Friday sale starts today.
> 25% off and $5 shipping. Discount already applied.
> 
> ETA  code CM15 works for an additional 15% off



Thank you oneastrocurlie. JACK POT!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2014)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Curlmart Gray Friday sale starts today.
> 25% off and $5 shipping. Discount already applied.
> 
> ETA  code CM15 works for an additional 15% off



Thank you. I was able to buy an extra product with the help of the code.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 20, 2014)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Curlmart Gray Friday sale starts today.
> 25% off and $5 shipping. Discount already applied.
> 
> ETA  code CM15 works for an additional 15% off



Alright now! I just ordered a Denman and Original Moxie pomade. I wanted a Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Condish but its sold out like always.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 20, 2014)

I went a little HAM on Curlmart and bought DB Leave ins (5), DB Twisting Cream (2), Obia DC, Bee Mine DC, CJ Curl Rehab (3), Oyin Shine & Define (2), Oyin Berry Pomade, and MHC Hair Creme.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 20, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I went a little HAM on Curlmart and bought DB Leave ins (5), DB Twisting Cream (2), Obia DC, Bee Mine DC, CJ Curl Rehab (3), Oyin Shine & Define (2), Oyin Berry Pomade, and MHC Hair Creme.



Yasss girl! Get it while the getting is good


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Nov 20, 2014)

Is As I Am products on sale anywhere this week?


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 20, 2014)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> Is As I Am products on sale anywhere this week?



Curlmart!!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 20, 2014)

Qhemet is having a Cyber Monday. Join their mailing list for details

https://www.qhemetbiologics.com/MailingList_subscribe.asp


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 20, 2014)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Curlmart Gray Friday sale starts today.
> 25% off and $5 shipping. Discount already applied.
> 
> ETA  code CM15 works for an additional 15% off



Thanks!  Good to know about that extra 15%.  

Now let me hurry up before they end up not allowing the extra 15% to go through during this time.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.yslbeautyus.com/


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Hey Ms. Blue!
> 
> ...


Hey @IDareT'sHair

My list is short and sweet!
I'm only waiting on Sally Beauty's 25% OR 30% off sales and
Anita Grant Thanksgiving or Christmas sale. Especially since she lets you use your points with sale codes. I have about $120 in points to use up! And I'm ready!!!!

Everything else, I'm well-stocked. I also see on mariedeanonline.com that she has some new products - PURELY BASIC HAIR. If her sale is 25% or more, I'll order. But if not, I can wait! (Haven't seen any reviews, yet.)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2014)

@Pompous Blue

Hey Ms. Blue!

I just came out of CM. Made 'several' Carts.  

I think I can wait on a better deal from them. Adding that $5.00 back in messed me up.

Are you getting any Happy Nappy? I got that postcard.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Hey Ms. Blue!
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair
Yeah, I got that confusing post card, too.

I'm 'bout ready to kick them to the curb even though they have a coupla good products I love. I got snagged this time in her slow shipping service. My Oct. 3rd order did not arrive 'til Nov 19th. I was 'bout ready to file a PayPal dispute. When I received the order, I was missing one product. Now I'm waiting on an answer for that. 

So, just typing this, I probably won't order anything from her 'til I get this resolved and I don't see it being resolved before BF.

I'm so tired of these vendors going on FaceBook and social media making excuses as to why they can't ship out orders or why they can't send you a valid tracking number and take the pkgs to the post office! Uggghhh!!! She 'bout got on my last nerve with this order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2014)

Pompous Blue said:


> *I'm 'bout ready to kick them to the curb even though they have a coupla good products I love. I got snagged this time in her slow shipping service. My Oct. 3rd order did not arrive 'til Nov 19th. I was 'bout ready to file a PayPal dispute. When I received the order, I was missing one product. Now I'm waiting on an answer for that. *


 
@Pompous Blue

Lawd....She really done messed up now. Messin' with you! 

Totally unacceptable.

Especially the way you get down. 

Hmph. You ain't no 1 time wonder. I'd be giving you your next order FREE.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Lawd....She really done messed up now. Messin' with you!
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair

That's why it won't bother me not to order from her BF sale. I can't stand ratchedness and she's full of it right now! 

I've ordered enough from her previous sales this yeat that I can sit out any future sales for a long time! I know it probably won't bother her, but it's just my way of protesting.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2014)

Pompous Blue

It's just frustrating.  Because I too, had ordered a bunch of stuff from her last BF.    

This last time (during one of her sales) and as you know, both purchases never came. 

According to her - the 1st one was returned empty and the 2nd one was also returned.

She was suppose to send me another package (Free), to see if it would arrive, and I never heard back from her.

Thankfully, PayPal refunded totally for both Purchases.


----------



## Meridian (Nov 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pompous Blue
> 
> It's just frustrating.  Because I too, had ordered a bunch of stuff from her last BF.
> 
> ...



Never again. I ordered on 10/3 & 10/13. I got a shipping notice for the second order on 10/26. I then attempted to contact her regarding the first order & never heard a thing.  I then filed a PayPal dispute a few days later, then I got two shipping notices that had no movement after a week. She then attempted to refund the money after I asked that it be canceled through paypal, but it wouldn't go through with the bank. PayPal found in my favor today & refunded the money, but I still got an email about a failure to refund from her bank...


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Nov 20, 2014)

*FoxyMango*
 30% off everything in the shop Nov 24th-Dec 1st 

No coupon code required...Not valid with other discounts
$3.99 flat rate shipping
Free shipping on orders over $59


----------



## Alta Angel (Nov 20, 2014)

I need a Shea Moisture Black Friday sale.  I want to try some more of their products.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 20, 2014)

Meridian said:


> Never again. I ordered on 10/3 & 10/13. I got a shipping notice for the second order on 10/26. I then attempted to contact her regarding the first order & never heard a thing.  I then filed a PayPal dispute a few days later, then I got two shipping notices that had no movement after a week. She then attempted to refund the money after I asked that it be canceled through paypal, but it wouldn't go through with the bank. PayPal found in my favor today & refunded the money, but I still got an email about a failure to refund from her bank...



Thanks for sharing. To You, IDareT'sHair, and Pompous Blue. Won't be giving this business any of my coins.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 21, 2014)

From Smooth Naturals


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 21, 2014)

I check freebieshark.com daily for free stuff and deals and this was listed: HSI ceramic tourmaline straightener. Comes with free glove, pouch, and argan oil leave in. Normal price $199 sale price $37 with free shipping. I don't fool with Amazon ordering anymore unless the item is fulfilled by them and this is, so I can rock with it. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&tag=freebcomfrees-20&linkId=UESZ5LWH5W5ARST5


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2014)

.........................................


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bee Mine


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 22, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I check freebieshark.com daily for free stuff and deals and this was listed: HSI ceramic tourmaline straightener. Comes with free glove, pouch, and argan oil leave in. Normal price $199 sale price $37 with free shipping. I don't fool with Amazon ordering anymore unless the item is fulfilled by them and this is, so I can rock with it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&tag=freebcomfrees-20&linkId=UESZ5LWH5W5ARST5




darn it!!! They sold out!  I had the last one in my cart and someone took it right from under me!


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 22, 2014)

CeeLex33 said:


> Bee Mine
> 
> View attachment 284817



Check out Bee Mine Products Black Friday & Cyber Monday deets….

2 Hour Thanksgiving Door Buster Sale
Date: 27 Nov
Time: 6:00 pm – 8:00 pm EST
Percentage: 35% off
Code: “BLK28FRI”
$30 minimum purchase 

Black Friday Sale | 27 – 28 Nov
Date: 27-28 Nov
Time: From 8:01 pm EST on 27 Nov through midnight EST on 28 Nov
Percentage: 30% off
Code: “BLK28FRI”
$30 minimum purchase 

Cyber Monday Sale
Date: 1 Dec
Time: 12:00 am – 12:00 pm EST
Percentage: 20% off
Code: “CYMON1″
$20 minimum purchase


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 22, 2014)

Renewed1 said:


> darn it!!! They sold out!  I had the last one in my cart and someone took it right from under me!



It looks like it's in stock to me.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2014)

gbunnie said:


> : 30% off all orders from 11/22*at 10*AM EST to11:59 PM*EST 11/23*(This is in addition to the details below)
> 
> Use code:*BFPRESALE14
> 
> ...


gbunnie

Who is this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2014)

gbunnie

Um...Can we have a little more information?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2014)

gbunnie

Gurl......You know you this Ain't the time of Year to be Playin' with Folks!


----------



## ida2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Was about to hit the checkout button for curlmart accept my cart is at full price and don't show the 25% off. Even though items I picked were on sale. Well I guess hattache will get my coins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2014)

ida2

It was "Gray Thursday" It was probably only for that day.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 22, 2014)

ida2 said:


> Was about to hit the checkout button for curlmart accept my cart is at full price and don't show the 25% off. Even though items I picked were on sale. Well I guess hattache will get my coins.



Try reloading your cart. I just went to the site and the prices are still marked down.


----------



## ida2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Try reloading your cart. I just went to the site and the prices are still marked down.



I did still the same. Its okay.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2014)

ida2 said:


> I did still the same. Its okay.



That's weird. I just tried to check out with a fake cart and everything looks as it should.

The sale is on until Tuesday.


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 22, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I check freebieshark.com daily for free stuff and deals and this was listed: HSI ceramic tourmaline straightener. Comes with free glove, pouch, and argan oil leave in. Normal price $199 sale price $37 with free shipping. I don't fool with Amazon ordering anymore unless the item is fulfilled by them and this is, so I can rock with it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&tag=freebcomfrees-20&linkId=UESZ5LWH5W5ARST5





Renewed1 said:


> darn it!!! They sold out!  I had the last one in my cart and someone took it right from under me!



Renewed1    it is back in stock I just placed my order for 1.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 22, 2014)

ida2 said:


> I did still the same. Its okay.



You might have chosen some items that are excluded from the sale, like WEN or Carol's Daughter etc


----------



## ida2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Just obia, oyin handmade, and curl junkie.


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 23, 2014)

ida2 said:


> Was about to hit the checkout button for curlmart accept my cart is at full price and don't show the 25% off. Even though items I picked were on sale. Well I guess hattache will get my coins.


 don't forget to use cm15 for an additional 15% off


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 23, 2014)

Is oyin doing a bf sale? If not, I should just buy from curlmart


----------



## Anaisin (Nov 23, 2014)

ida2 said:


> I did still the same. Its okay.



The same happened to me at checkout but if you keep going (putting shipping info etc) it will show the marked down prices.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 23, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> Is oyin doing a bf sale? If not, I should just buy from curlmart



It'll probably be 10% like last year


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 23, 2014)

I love curlmart's sale.  I have about $50 worth of products in my cart.

I'm just waiting to see if Darcy Botanticals will have a better sale.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 23, 2014)

L.A.C.E. Natural



> Our Final Sale of the Year is almost here!!!
> 
> What a great year 2014 has been so far for L.A.C.E and I owe it all to you guys for continuing to support and help us grow! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
> 
> ...


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 23, 2014)

L.A.C.E. redesigned their site and I'm not liking it but I'm still buying some Amazon butter.

I forgot how good their products sound . I might end up with free shipping with the way I keep adding things to my cart .


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 23, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> L.A.C.E. redesigned their site and I'm not liking it but I'm still buying some Amazon butter.
> 
> I forgot how good their products sound . I might end up with free shipping with the way I keep adding things to my cart .



That Amazon Buttah looks yummy 

Have you tried it in the past?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2014)

^^I might just grab that Supreme or Amazon butter. Which one is better BranwenRosewood?


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 23, 2014)

havilland said:


> Hairveda 15% off




That's it!!!! I guess I normally rack up on the DC'ers.  Never mind.  I'll go elsewhere.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hol on! I just KNOW we had this posted somewhere up in here. I scanned this thread twice and didn't see it! We slippin!

Annabelle's Perfect Blend (Etsy)

*BLACK FRIDAY SALE!!! *Enjoy *35% off our entire store using COUPON CODE: THANKFUL. Sale starts 11/28/14 at Midnight and ends 11/30/14.* There will also be a few surprises in store for our customers! PLEASE NOTE: Our shipping times will be extended to 7-10 business days during our Black Friday sale. Your order may ship sooner depending upon the volume of sales received. 

westNDNbeauty, put this chile right here on your site under "A" She deserves a lot of hungry pjs to hit up her site!


----------



## soulglo (Nov 23, 2014)

hopefully there is a sale and free shipping for qhemet *cough hint* lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2014)

***PAMPERED & TWISTED*** It looks like Pampered & Twisted will more than likely not be offering a Black Friday Sale this Year due to working with multiple vendors to ensure enough proper inventory is in place to offer such a massive undertaking and just the overall coordination of such an event.

She is waiting on a Huge Shipment to arrive Tuesday, and will finalize the details then.

If not Black Friday, she may offer some sort of Sale for us at a Later Date. _(I'm paraphrasing all of this based on my Convo with her)_.

If so, I'll post it in one of these sorts of Threads and you can always check her Thread in the Vendor/Sellers Forum for updates.


----------



## KinkyRN (Nov 23, 2014)

soulglo said:


> hopefully there is a sale and free shipping for qhemet *cough hint* lol


I signed up for email notification via their Facebook page. Last year they gave very short notice of the sale. Will definitely be keeping an eye out for it.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 23, 2014)

MileHighDiva Froreal3

I have tried the Amazon Butter in the Warm Vanilla scent and I loved it on hair and body. I have not tried the Supreme Butter because of the coconut oil. The last time I used coconut oil on my hair (about 2 years ago) it was a disaster so I completely avoid it now. I know IDareT'sHair likes the Supreme Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> *I have not tried the Supreme Butter because of the coconut oil. I know @**IDareT'sHair** likes the Supreme Butter.*


 
@BranwenRosewood

I Do, I Do, I Do! 

Whipped Creamy Deliciousness and a variety of amazing scents!

I also liked More Moisture (had it twice and swapped it both times, for no reasonerplexed).


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BranwenRosewood
> 
> I Do, I Do, I Do!
> 
> ...



@IDareT'sHair

I did not like More Moisture. The scent was weird and it left my hair feeling slightly crunchy.

ETA: I just checked the ingredient list and I didn't see coconut oil when I  first got it but if it's been there then that shows me what the problem  was. My hair has no issue with any other ingredient listed so now I know  my hair doesn't like coconut oil even if it's further down on the list.  Thanks for mentioning More Moisture because I would have never thought  about why I didn't like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2014)

@BranwenRosewood

I swapped it twice because I didn't know 'quite' what to do with it.

Just like b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum. 

Bought it twice, didn't know how to make it work for me or fit into my Regimen.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes! LACE! I have a cart of butters and soap and will be pulling the trigger at midnight first day of the sale!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 23, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hol on! I just KNOW we had this posted somewhere up in here. I scanned this thread twice and didn't see it! We slippin!
> 
> Annabelle's Perfect Blend (Etsy)
> 
> ...



I'm going to update the blog post very soon with all of the sale info that's been submitted as well and what you ladies have shared. Thanks!


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 23, 2014)

Naturalee Hair Care

25% off all orders 24hrs Nov 28th 12 AM thru Nov 29th 12 AM CST. 

Coupon code nhc25

www.naturaleehaircare.com


----------



## missyrayne19 (Nov 23, 2014)

This thread is dangerous  My inner PJ is starting to be revived and I can't have that. I killed her a year ago and she needs to remain dead. Lemme get up outta here before she takes over and I end up with 5200 new products


----------



## denise44 (Nov 24, 2014)

J. Monique's Naturals
12 hrs · 
Hello Everyone!
The Black Friday Sale will be 40% off your entire cart/purchase. There will be no purchase limit for you to receive this discount. The sale will begin this Tuesday and end after Cyber Monday next week. 
I will be sending out a newsletter & COUPON CODE shortly so please subscribe by going to the website.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 24, 2014)

denise44 said:


> J. Monique's Naturals
> 12 hrs ·
> Hello Everyone!
> The Black Friday Sale will be 40% off your entire cart/purchase. There will be no purchase limit for you to receive this discount. The sale will begin this Tuesday and end after Cyber Monday next week.
> I will be sending out a newsletter & COUPON CODE shortly so please subscribe by going to the website.



See 40% off? This vendor definitely going on my list. It's the PJ oath not to bypass 40% off.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 24, 2014)

Another link with sale info:

http://coilybynature.com/coilys-2014-black-friday/


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

Curls (http://www.curls.biz/)

35% off

Coupon Code: HOLIDAYCURLS


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 24, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> See 40% off? This vendor definitely going on my list. It's the PJ oath not to bypass 40% off.



Right! 40% off with no minimum purchase is fabulous.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos/ can't see mentions


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 24, 2014)

Clo-vee Products

35% off Thanksgiving Day using code: thanksdeal

http://www.cloveeproducts.com/#!


----------



## DoDo (Nov 24, 2014)

denise44 said:


> J. Monique's Naturals
> 12 hrs ·
> Hello Everyone!
> *The Black Friday Sale will be 40% off your entire cart/purchase.* There will be no purchase limit for you to receive this discount. The sale will begin this Tuesday and end after Cyber Monday next week.
> I will be sending out a newsletter & COUPON CODE shortly so please subscribe by going to the website.



This one will probably get my money. Now that, is what I call a sale. Has anybody tried J Monique's before?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 24, 2014)

Folica.com
25% off. Use code *PIE25*. Certain Brands 15% off. Exclusions Apply. 
https://urldefense.proofpoint.com/v...wUNM24Ou6Xt9uJuio-rZKJIHQFK2S_xt_-WmWdTt1I&e=
https://urldefense.proofpoint.com/v...wUNM24Ou6Xt9uJuio-rZKJIHQFK2S_xt_-WmWdTt1I&e=
https://urldefense.proofpoint.com/v...wUNM24Ou6Xt9uJuio-rZKJIHQFK2S_xt_-WmWdTt1I&e=


> *Free shipping on orders over $50. Valid for continental U.S addresses only, includes PO Box and APO/FPO.
> ***25% off runs for a limited time only and exclusions apply please consult product pages. Folica.com reserves the right to modify or terminate this promotion and its terms & conditions without notice.
> © 2014 Folica.com. All rights reserved.
> Folica.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 24, 2014)

DoDo said:


> This one will probably get my money. Now that, is what I call a sale. Has anybody tried J Monique's before?



DoDo 

I've tried the mud hair wash and rhassoul and bentonite DC. I like the mud wash. It's not super messy and doesn't strip my hair. Wish it was a tad more liquid-y so I could put it in a squeeze bottle. 

I have to try the DC a few more times to give it a fair review. But it wasn't bad.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 24, 2014)

Here is another lost of sales - http://blackgirllonghair.com/2014/11/the-ultimate-black-fridaycyber-monday-natural-hair-list/

I still haven't seen anything for oyin


----------



## DoDo (Nov 24, 2014)

oneastrocurlie said:


> DoDo
> 
> I've tried the mud hair wash and rhassoul and bentonite DC. I like the mud wash. It's not super messy and doesn't strip my hair. Wish it was a tad more liquid-y so I could put it in a squeeze bottle.
> 
> I have to try the DC a few more times to give it a fair review. But it wasn't bad.



oneastrocurlie

Those were the first things I looked at on the site too. If I buy from her those are probably what i am getting. I am really interested in the rhassoul and bentonite DC.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 24, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> Here is another lost of sales - http://blackgirllonghair.com/2014/11/the-ultimate-black-fridaycyber-monday-natural-hair-list/
> 
> I still haven't seen anything for oyin


 
Thanks uofmpanther.  One more page to bookmark and keep checking.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 24, 2014)

I want some Marie Dean Deep Conditioner. Marie, Marie, where are you? Can you please have a great sale this year??


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 24, 2014)

BASK (aka Bekura erplexed) posted this on FB...







25% - 30% off, plus free shipping on orders subtotaling $100+


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 24, 2014)

DoDo said:


> This one will probably get my money. Now that, is what I call a sale. Has anybody tried J Monique's before?



Paging IDareT'sHair! 
I plan on getting 3 Bentonite Clay and Rhassoul Clay masks and 2 Broccoli and Hibiscus DCs (make that 3)



felic1 said:


> I want some Marie Dean Deep Conditioner. Marie, Marie, where are you? Can you please have a great sale this year??



I am wondering the same thing felic1!!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 24, 2014)

SheScentIt

30% off

Code: givethanks14

Starts on November 28-December 1

Free shipping on $60 or more

Free gift on orders of $75 or more


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hairitage Hydration

Pre Black Friday sale 50% off  today only- use code FBFAN50
(she is only selling top sellers)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 24, 2014)

CeeLex33 said:


> Hairitage Hydration
> 
> Pre Black Friday sale 50% off  today only- use code FBFAN50
> (she is only selling top sellers)
> ...



Is she still closing?

Hopefully this year the Pre Black Friday orders won't ship with or after the Black Friday orders.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 24, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Is she still closing?
> 
> Hopefully this year the Pre Black Friday orders won't ship with or after the Black Friday orders.



Yes, she is still closing after Black Friday. Looks like she will offer 40% off on Black Friday and close after the sale. She is still only going to offer the top selling products.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 24, 2014)

she's excluding the scarves from the sale.  The only other thing I want is $27, so I will not meet the 30 min purchase 

Pretty Antoinette's 
20% off $30 min
Code 20PA30


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 24, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Is she still closing?  Hopefully this year the Pre Black Friday orders won't ship with or after the Black Friday orders.


  I bit the bullet and purchased 3 items, that's what I get for being a pj. It all came to $31 including shipping with the coupon. I got Jar of Joe, Soft Coconut Marshmallow, and Refresher Coarse.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 24, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I bit the bullet and purchased 3 items, that's what I get for being a pj. It all came to $31 including shipping with the coupon. I got Jar of Joe, Soft Coconut Marshmallow, and Refresher Coarse.



Well maybe she will reopen but with a better business plan. Everyone keeps talking about that jar of joe. I think I heard EnExitStageLeft mentioned it in the Buttas thread.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 24, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well maybe she will reopen but with a better business plan. Everyone keeps talking about that jar of joe. I think I heard EnExitStageLeft mentioned it in the Buttas thread.



Yeah I've read good reviews about it. She does need to get it together though if she ever decides to reopen.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos/ can't see mentions


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 24, 2014)

felic1 said:


> I want some Marie Dean Deep Conditioner. Marie, Marie, where are you? Can you please have a great sale this year??



felic1

Which conditioners are you eyeing from her? I've wanted to try her products for years but never have followed through with a purchase.


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 24, 2014)

I hope I sized this correctly.


----------



## adellehenri81 (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone heard if Manetabolism vitamins are having a sale?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 24, 2014)

^^I just checked instagram and didn't see anything.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 25, 2014)

Hairveda 
30-50% off all available products 
Bonus 5% off at check out 

Special gift $50+ orders
Get free red tea hair ends serum

Sales starts 11/28 midnight EST


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2014)

Obia 40% off 
Code: BEATBLACKFRIDAY


Why wait until Black Friday? Save 40% OFF NOW with code: "BeatBlackFriday"
View this email in your browser
Click Here to Shop NOW! Code: "BeatBlackFriday"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 25, 2014)

Bobeam naturals is releasing something new on Black Friday.  I'll be shopping with her, maybe some oil(cocasta) from Hairveda.. and shescentit newest products ( big maybe on her).


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 25, 2014)

Chagrin Valley Soap & Salve 

To say THANK YOU for all you do for us, 
we are having a
10% OFF cyber WEEKEND! 
For Black Friday, Small Business Saturday, 
Chagrin Valley Sunday and Cyber Monday!



Beginning: 9:00 AM (EST) on Friday, November 28th

Ending: 11:59 PM (EST) on Monday, December 1st

The promo code is only valid during the above dates & times!

We are closed beginning at 12 noon (EST) Wednesday, November 26th through Thanksgiving Day!


CYBER WEEKEND PROMOTIONAL CODE: TO RECEIVE YOUR 10% DISCOUNT

You must enter the promo code CYBERCVS14  (Copy and paste to avoid errors)

Enter the code in the box titled "Internal Case Number" located under the comments box during the checkout process.

Click on the black button "Apply Case Number"

You should see the message "Case Number applied. You're order has been discounted."
The promo code is only valid during the above dates & times!



When will I receive my order?
Orders are normally shipped within 3-5 business days from receipt 
of payment. After a sale and during Holiday seasons 
it may take 2-3 extra days for orders to ship. 
You will receive an email once your order has shipped.

http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/customercenter/cyber-weekend-2014


----------



## Meridian (Nov 25, 2014)

*Curl Junkie*

Thank you.
We appreciate your business and want to show you how much with our Thanksgiving Sale at Curljunkie.com!

Save 25%

For 24 hours, starting Thursday, November 27, 2014, 5pm EST through Friday, November 28, 2014, 5pm EST, we are offering 25% off orders subtotaling $50 or more (excluding sample sets and pre-made sets/kits). Sorry, no back-orders...first come, first serve! Just use the code 'THANKS2014' at checkout. Also, for those days we are keeping our flat shipping rates and free shipping (Continental US) offer via UPS Ground on orders of $100 or more! Be sure to visit Curljunkie.com on Thursday to shop or for more details. Offer Expires: Friday, November 28, 2014, 5pm, EST.

Best,

Marsha
Curl Junkie Hair Products, LLC


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 25, 2014)

Derby City Naturals sale list:

http://derbycitynaturals.com/2014-black-friday-deals-for-natural-hair/


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Hairveda
> 30-50% off all available products
> Bonus 5% off at check out
> 
> ...



There isn't much on the website.  Is she not making anymore products?


----------



## felic1 (Nov 25, 2014)

KinkyGenius said:


> felic1
> 
> Which conditioners are you eyeing from her? I've wanted to try her products for years but never have followed through with a purchase.



I want some sweet milk, vanilla proless, hemp oil and a few others. I get annoyed with these vendors who post their sales and discounts 15 seconds prior to the holiday, black friday or special events. It helps me to know what is going to be on sale. The longer they wait, the more likely I am planning to purchase from another vendor. sigh.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 25, 2014)

Soultanicals 

You get an exclusive sneak peek into our Black Friday weekend sale!



Not only will you be bale to save 35-40% all weekend long, we're including free samples, free gifts and goodies galore!!!!! 

NEW PRODUCTS

KNOT HEAD DEEP CONDITIONING SPREAD


KNOT BUSTA CURLING CUSTARD

NEW PRODUCT LINE ALERT!!!!

Here's a sneak peek at a NEW release that will be available this weekend! Hmmmm wonder what that'll entail?!? Stay tuned for full details this week!!! 



IMPORTANT- BLACK FRIDAY SHOPPING DETAILS!!!

We are anticipating a high volume of orders at this time and will take up to 2 weeks to process. We will make every effort to get orders out quickly. Please be sure to make note of the following suggestions to avoid any further delays:
All orders placed on our website WILL BE FINAL!! We will not be able to process any order changes, address changes, product additions or deletions, etc, after your order is placed.  Please double or even triple check your order before you confirm it.
Please allow up to 2 weeks for your order to work through our customer queue at this time. All of our goodies are made and shipped fresh, and are filled in the order in which they were received.
We may not be able to tell you ahead of time when your order will be shipped, but you will receive an email confirmation when your order is ready to ship, so you will know it's on its way! 
If you'd prefer to have your Soultanicals goodies shipped out to you as quickly as possible, please shop with our Retailers who may offer Black Friday specials as well!

Thank you so much for your understanding! Peace, Love & Blessings! xoxo
FYI- Although USPS and UPS makes every effort to deliver holiday ground shipments with tIhe same transit times as the rest of the year, they don't guarantee exact shipment estimates during the two weeks before Christmas due to unusually high volume. Your shipment may arrive sooner, of course. Soultanicals is not responsible for delays of any kind related to UPS or USPS


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 25, 2014)

Oyin Handmade will be releasing their BF details later today.


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 25, 2014)

Oyin handmade BF sales!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 25, 2014)

That Soultanicals  time of 2 weeks is just processing time?? Sounds a tad long.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 25, 2014)

denise44 said:


> J. Monique's Naturals
> 12 hrs ·
> Hello Everyone!
> The Black Friday Sale will be 40% off your entire cart/purchase. There will be no purchase limit for you to receive this discount. The sale will begin this Tuesday and end after Cyber Monday next week.
> I will be sending out a newsletter & COUPON CODE shortly so please subscribe by going to the website.



This sale is live! NaturallyATLPCH DoDo


Eta.. Thanks to shawnyblazes for the correction. Code is  black40


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 25, 2014)

oneastrocurlie said:


> This sale is live! NaturallyATLPCH DoDo
> 
> 
> Eta forgot the coupon code lol. It's FRIDAY40




The code is *black40*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 25, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Bobeam naturals is releasing something new on Black Friday.  I'll be shopping with her, maybe some oil(cocasta) from Hairveda.. and shescentit newest products ( big maybe on her).




Oh, I'm getting me some https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHmQKx9t4Fo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 25, 2014)

I saw the JMonique sale! Unfortunately my bank account had other plans so I will have to wait. 

Hopefully you PJs won't swipe everything up. 

As far as Marie Dean, she is taking too long. I have already planned on an alternative purchase unless her sale is the bomb.com.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 25, 2014)

Jessicurl 


Dearest Curlies,

Black Friday is coming soon and you know what that means, more great deals on all your favorite 8 ounce curl loving items at www.jessicurl.com!

Beginning on Black Friday, November 28, you will have 72 hours to use code THANKS on all your favorite 8 ounce shampoos, conditioners, and styling products and receive 30% off the regular price.

That's OUR way of thanking you for all the support over this past year and since 2002.  

Have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 25, 2014)

Woohoo @ *Oyin 25% off + Free shipping.*
Hair Dew come to Mama!!!! I was waiting for the details on them.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 25, 2014)

Decisions decisions!!! If I want Oyin products, @ Oyin website there's 25% and free shipping, Curlmart offers 25%, additional 15% and $5 shipping.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 25, 2014)

Anderson Soap Company

www.etsy.com/shop/AndersonSoapCompany

Holiday Flier 2014
Its that time again! 
Black Friday Sales Event

This Holiday season, We would like to kick with a huge savings to you of 40% for the following day!
11/28/2014 Midnight EST
Holiday selections will vary you will find sweet & sassy and good old down to earth goodies like great beer soaps, lip balms made with awesome ingredients and whipped soaps to get your lather on. Happiest Holidays to you and yours in whatever celebrations you take part in, and a big thank you for all the amazing support you have all provided making our dreams happen.

Coupon Code: BLACKFRIDAY


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mozeke

50% Off BLACK OUT SALE
Friday, November 28
8 AM - 8 PM*CST

All orders will receive 30% off their next purchase.

Sale does not apply to samples or bulk size items. No rain checks.
Please allow 2-3 business days for processing. **

www.mozekeproducts.com


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 25, 2014)

Simplicity Hair Oil

http://www.simplicity-oil.com

Cyber Monday Sale 
12AM-12PMPST

12/01/2014 

20% off


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## mzpurp (Nov 25, 2014)

Entwine Couture

www.entwinecouture.com

Black Friday★Small Biz Saturday★Purple Sunday★Cyber Monday

DAY 1:★Black Friday 11.28.14★ 
• Buy One OR More, GET 1-Exotique Butter Crème Hydrator, 4oz FREE! (One FREE gift per order) 
• Buy 1- {[email protected]! F3} Audition kit + Gift 1- Audition FREE 
• Buy 1- {TOTAL PERFECTION} Argan Oil 2oz + Gift 1-2oz Total Perfection Argan Oil FREE 
Bonus Plus: 
+ Get 1-FREE 1.25oz {EXOTICA} Moisture Masque Treatment 
+ $5 Flat Rate Shipping (US Only)

DAY 2: ★Small Biz Saturday 11.30.14★ 
• Buy One OR More, GET 1- Crème Jelle Styler, 4oz FREE! (One FREE gift per order) 
• Buy 1- {[email protected]! F3} Audition kit 
o + Gift 1- Audition FREE 
• Buy 1- {TOTAL PERFECTION} Argan Oil 2oz 
o + Gift 1-2oz Total Perfection Argan Oil FREE 
Bonus Plus… 
+ 1- FREE !1.25oz {EXOTICA} Moisture Masque Treatment 
+ $5 Flat Rate Shipping

DAY 3: ★Purple Sunday 11.31.14★ 
• FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING! 
• + 1- FREE! 2oz. {Crème De La Mold} Smoothing & Locking Pomade 
• + FREE !1.25oz {EXOTICA} Moisture Masque Treatment

DAY 4: ★Cyber-Monday 12.01.14★ 
• 35% OFF EVERYTHING 
Bonus Plus: 
• + $5 Flat Rate Shipping 
• + FREE !1.25oz {EXOTICA} Moisture Masque Treatment


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 25, 2014)

TGIN

tgin $9.99 Black Friday Sale
Our biggest sale of the year starts this
Friday, November 28 at midnight CST!

Save over 30% off on all your favorite tgin hair care products at www.tginstore.com
all weekend long.

Moisture Rich Sulfate Free Shampoo -- $9.99 (regular price $14.99)
Triple Moisture Replenishing Conditioner --$9.99 (regular price $14.99)
Honey Miracle Hair Mask -- $9.99 (regular price $14.99)
Butter Cream Daily Moisturizer -- $9.99 (regular price $14.99)
Twist and Define Cream -- $9.99 (regular price $14.99) 
Argan Replenishing Hair and Body Serum -- $9.99 (regular price $14.99)

Don't Forget: 

Thank God I'm Natural books, soaps and shea butter make perfect stocking stuffers- so make sure to get plenty! 

Place your order at www.tginstore.com

Code: TGIBF

Limited quantities on hand
Promotion applies to full size products
No backorders or rainchecks
*Discount code can not be combined with other offers.


----------



## mzpurp (Nov 25, 2014)

Mission:Condition

www.mission-condition.com

11/25-12/01/2014 (no coupon codes needed) 

11/25/2014
Holiday Preview
VIP's save an additional 10% off

11/27/2014
Throwback Thursday
$3.95 Flate Rate shipping

11/28/2014
$5 Friday
Five or more items reduced to $5

11/29/2014
FREE Goji Berry Solk with all orders

12/01/2014
Save an additional 20% on orders over $50


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hydratherma Naturals


Early Bird Exclusive Deal For Hydratherma Naturals Email Subbies!

Hoot Hoot!
The holidays are fast approaching! We want to say "thank you" for subscribing to our email list by offering an exclusive 24 hour "EARLY BIRD" deal just for you!

For the next 24 hours you may purchase your Black Friday Hydratherma Naturals goodies a few days prior to the official launch of our holiday sale!  
Within the next 24 hours, use coupon code “thanks” at checkout on the www.HealthyHairJourney.com website and receive 20% off all inventory!

After this 24 hour window our Hydratherma Naturals 4 Day Black Friday / Small Business Saturday / Cyber Monday sale will resume on Friday 11/28 (12:01am EST) – Tuesday 12/2(12:01am EST). 
Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!
To all of our customers we say THANK YOU!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2014)

***PAMPERED & TWISTED** FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS FOR On-Line Customers*

*11/30 & 12/1*

*Code = THANK2014*

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=CRGLsp6l3zIho4YyJlGjCQ&bvm=bv.80185997,d.cWc


----------



## openexpression (Nov 25, 2014)

Any news on Blue Roze Beauty?


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 25, 2014)

All I want is to try liquid gold green magic!  I didn't see a BF code?  Do they usually have sales this time of year? TIA


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 25, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> All I want is to try liquid gold green magic!  I didn't see a BF code?  Do they usually have sales this time of year? TIA



They had 40% off last year... I'm still waiting to see if there will be a sale this year, I want to try the green magic too!


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 25, 2014)

CeeLex33 said:


> They had 40% off last year... I'm still waiting to see if there will be a sale this year, I want to try the green magic too!



Thanks lady!  That would be awesome!


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 26, 2014)

Pura Naturals BF Sales!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 26, 2014)

Walgreens


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 26, 2014)

Sally's has Shea Moisture BOGO starting now (online only)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

openexpression said:


> *Any news on Blue Roze Beauty?*


 
openexpression

I'm curious about this one too?  Imma convo her right now!...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 26, 2014)

Why are some of these vendors being all "HOLLYWOOD"? 

Waiting till the last minute to release their BF/SBS/CM sale info...

I'm starting to lose interest in some of them...another vendor will get your :dollar::dollar::dollar: that I had budgeted for you,


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 26, 2014)

^^^^Yeah!   I'm still trying to see if Darcy's Botantical is going to have a sale.  If not, I'll just give my money to someone else.

Let's talk wigs......who is having a GOOD BF sale on hair?


----------



## CocoGlow (Nov 26, 2014)

*Bulk Apothecary
www.bulkapothecary.com*

*20% off Sale * (Sale Price Reflected in Shopping Cart Automatically)

Ends Monday 12/1 at Midnight

** They Sell Herbs, Butters, Clays, Oils, etc **


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> *Bulk Apothecary
> www.bulkapothecary.com*
> 
> *20% off Sale * (Sale Price Reflected in Shopping Cart Automatically)
> ...



Aw poo. They are out of rhassoul clay


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 26, 2014)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Walgreens



Don't forget that Walgreens has free shipping at 25+.  These store wide discounts apply to the Look Boutique section too, I've used them in-store for that.



Ann0804 said:


>



YES!! Q-Redew was on my BF list!


----------



## Meridian (Nov 26, 2014)

*Essential Wholesale*






They have clays, butters, oils, etc. also.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 26, 2014)

101 black businesses to support for Blackout Friday:

http://www.afrobella.com/2014/11/26/101-independent-black-owned-businesses-support-blackout-friday/


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 26, 2014)

I've updated with information submitted to me and other bits and pieces found on vendor pages.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 26, 2014)

I got an email from Senghori Shells..they wll be having a Black Friday 15% off sale from Friday through Sunday.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 26, 2014)

OT: I don't know if it's just me but a lot of these companies that are having black friday sales are companies that I'm just hearing about for the first time now, lol. I'd love to have a list of these companies compiled for future reference so I can check them out in 2015.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## rileypak (Nov 26, 2014)

Sprinkle With Grace (Etsy)
Natural products for hair, body, bath, home, etc.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/SprinklewithGrace?ref=shop_sugg

55% off all inventory in stock while supplies last


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

I heard back from BlueRoze Beauty and she said: "Yes, I am having a Sale" No info on the Deets.erplexed

Lemme go back and ask her for those.

If someone finds out the details/codes please come back & mention me.

Thank you.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 26, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I heard back from BlueRoze Beauty and she said: "Yes, I am having a Sale" No info on the Deets.  Lemme go back and ask her for those.  If someone finds out the details/codes please come back & mention me.  Thank you.



Well dang at that response from her. Yes you are having a sale... And? Folks obviously want to know more info than that.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 26, 2014)

rileypak said:


> Sprinkle With Grace (Etsy)
> Natural products for hair, body, bath, home, etc.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/SprinklewithGrace?ref=shop_sugg
> 
> 55% off all inventory in stock while supplies last



I wonder if she's affiliated with Brown Butter Beauty. She uses the exact description for her tea rinse.


----------



## jlatr (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving From Komaza Hair Care!
Dedicated To Helping You Grow Beautiful Healthy Hair, Naturally!




Black Friday Sale! 
              Friday November 28th
20% Off Online Purchases Of $50 or More.

Enter promo code 112814.

Sale ends Friday, November 28th at 11:59 PST.
Product kits, samples,and Hair Analyses are excluded from sale.

In observance of the holiday our office will be closed Thursday, November 27th and Friday, November 28th returning Monday, December 1st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

flyygirlll2

My sentiments exactly. 

I said:  "Do you mind sharing the details?"


----------



## PJaye (Nov 26, 2014)

*Curly Kinks*
Friday, 11/28 - Monday, 12/1
Take 30% off - No code necessary

*Zoya - Sale ends Wednesday, 11/26*
Every Mini Glam Polish is $5.00
Get any 5 Mini Glam Polishes for $20 plus free shipping

Use Code: GLAM

How it works:
1. Add as many Zoya Mini Glams to your cart that you like
2. Apply code and discount will be applied in quantities of 5 bottles
http://www.zoya.com/content/category/BiMonthly_Promotions.html


----------



## CocoGlow (Nov 26, 2014)

*HotCombs
www.hotcombs.net

15% off *Sale (Excludes Magic Star Rake SET)

Coupon Code: *THANKFUL*

Ends Monday 12/1

** They Sell Seamless Combs, etc


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know why but I was expecting 25-30% off from Komaza Hair Care. 
PBN never disappoints


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 26, 2014)

blackeyes31626 said:


> I don't know why but I was expecting 25-30% off from Komaza Hair Care.
> PBN never disappoints



And there's a $50 min. at that. Still holding on to my bottle of protein strengthener I got moons ago. Hope it doesn't go bad on me cause who knows when I'll repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

Did anyone hear back from Liquid Gold?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

ETA: I just convo'ed LG.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 26, 2014)

^^^ I did too.... no answer yet


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 26, 2014)

Marie Dean:
15% Off Storewide with code BLKFRIDAY15.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

CeeLex33 said:


> *^^^ I did too.... no answer yet*


 
CeeLex33

Thank You. 

So maybe one of us will get an answer.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 26, 2014)

Shea Moisture
http://www.sheamoisture.com/

15% off sitewide
Midnight Thursday to 11:59PM EST Friday

Looks like no promo code will be needed


----------



## rileypak (Nov 26, 2014)

Lilla Rose
http://www.lillarose.biz/
Midnight PST Nov 28 - Midnight PST Nov 30

Up to 50% off while supplies last
20-50% off all retail items
Free shipping on retail orders over $50


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 26, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Marie Dean:
> 15% Off Storewide with code BLKFRIDAY15.



WHAT.THE.H3LL. 15%???

*scratches her off the list*

I am only purchasing from one vendor less than 30%. Errybody else, 30 or higher.

This is an insult. You need to do at LEAST 25%!

Shoot, even high arse Alikay Naturals who hardly does anything for sales is doing 40% off.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 26, 2014)

Ann0804 said:


>



itsallaboutattitude


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 26, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> WHAT.THE.H3LL. 15%???
> 
> *scratches her off the list*
> 
> ...



NaturallyATLPCH

Both, she and Komaza Care are off my list...Gurl, these vendors are trippin'


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 26, 2014)

April Lace Wigs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Shoot, even high arse Alikay Naturals who hardly does anything for sales is doing 40% off.*


 
NaturallyATLPCH

Really?  What's the Code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

***BlueRozeBeauty's EPIC Black Friday Sale*** Midnight 11/28 (No Code Necessary) Also Sign Up for the Newsletter on FB.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=nWjybZgY0TC_Kag5s0cEVQ&bvm=bv.80642063,d.cWc


----------



## PJaye (Nov 26, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ***BlueRozeBeauty's EPIC Black Friday Sale*** Midnight 11/28 (No Code Necessary) Also Sign Up for the Newsletter on FB.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=nWjybZgY0TC_Kag5s0cEVQ&bvm=bv.80642063,d.cWc



What are the sale details?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 26, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Really?  What's the Code?



No code needed. Thursday is 30% off, Friday is 40% off. And there are discounts on other days including Cyber Monday.

Got the deets from BlackGirlLongHair and Derby City Naturals IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

PJaye said:


> *What are the sale details?*


 
PJaye

Those are the details.  EPIC + No Code + Starts 11/28 at Midnight.

This is the info I got from her.

Perhaps it's in the Newsletter via FB?  I am not a FB Person.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 26, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> PJaye
> 
> Those are the details.  EPIC + No Code + Starts 11/28 at Midnight.
> 
> ...


'


IDareT'sHair

Me either.  I really dislike last minute details or jumping through hoops to receive information.  At this rate, she's going to need to do a 40-50% discount to get my attention again.  I'm Dionne Warwicking this vendor for BF.


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 27, 2014)

They sell clays, teas, herbs, etc.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 27, 2014)

rileypak said:


> Sprinkle With Grace (Etsy)
> Natural products for hair, body, bath, home, etc.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/SprinklewithGrace?ref=shop_sugg
> 
> 55% off all inventory in stock while supplies last



Anyone know if this a black vendor? I'm only asking because I like to buy Black on Black Friday. TIA.

EDITED: They are black owned. The owner has pics of her kids on the Etsy page…she home schools all five of them! I'm about to buy an item…or 5


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 27, 2014)

The Q-Redew discount is less than thrilling.  $20 off for a few hours, but shipping is $9.  So that's nearly half of the discount.  I'm not as excited anymore but I want it.  We'll see....

Can't they get it in a flat rate priority box for less? 

I hope Qhemet does a decent deal!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 27, 2014)

jlatr said:


> Happy Thanksgiving From Komaza Hair Care!
> Dedicated To Helping You Grow Beautiful Healthy Hair, Naturally!
> 
> 
> ...




So angry at this foolishness. I bought more than enough to get free shipping last year but I'm not even gonna bother with them this time.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 27, 2014)

Well I might be the only one participating in the Komaza sale  (Don't shoot me )

I'm going to load up on the Califia Moisturizing Cream, Coconut Damage Control Leave In and the Bountiful Mane Serum.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 27, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> *Bobeam Natural Products
> www.BobeamNaturalProducts.com
> 
> 25% off Black Friday/Cyber Monday Sale
> ...



so i can find it tomorrow.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 27, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Well I might be the only one participating in the Komaza sale  (Don't shoot me )
> 
> I'm going to load up on the Califia Moisturizing Cream, Coconut Damage Control Leave In and the Bountiful Mane Serum.



EnExitStageLeft

Have you tried the bountiful before?  If so, mini review please.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 27, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Well I might be the only one participating in the Komaza sale  (Don't shoot me )  I'm going to load up on the Califia Moisturizing Cream, Coconut Damage Control Leave In and the Bountiful Mane Serum.



I think I am too.. I really want to try more of the line. I've been avoiding all the previous sales but I need that protein strengthener now that I'm using heat more. Plus I haven't had that califia spray in a while  

Komaza and purabody might be my only two. I got APB and silk dreams early to beat the rush.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 27, 2014)

Anyone know of any sales on maxi glide flat irons?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Naturelle Grow

Black Friday through Cyber Monday enjoy 31% off with your order with code yay31


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> PJaye  Those are the details.  EPIC + No Code + Starts 11/28 at Midnight.  This is the info I got from her.  Perhaps it's in the Newsletter via FB?  I am not a FB Person.



She doesn't have any details listed on Facebook either. It would be funny if this "Epic" sale is only 20% off or something. ANGTFT.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 27, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> So angry at this foolishness. I bought more than enough to get free shipping last year but I'm not even gonna bother with them this time.



Even though I like Komaza, they don't have stellar sales during BF. I wanted to get the Pona Scalp treatment and the protein strengthener. Vendors need to realize that sometimes 20% off doesn't do much especially if their shipping is high.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Anyone know of any sales on maxi glide flat irons?



Pokahontas I checked maxiusbeauty.com and looks like they're having 15% off if you spend $50 or 15% plus free shipping if you spend $100.
I used to have the Maxiglide but gave it away to one of my friends after I bought the FHI Platform.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 27, 2014)

CC's Naturals 


Our Sale will start on Thanksgiving Day at 5pm. The details are as follows:
 11/27- 5pm - 11/27 11:59pm 40%off 
11/28- 12am - 12/01 11:59pm 30%off 

No codes needed

We will be offering the following scents in our butters, Sugar Scrubs, Hair Mist & Lotions only: 
Cookie
Candy Cane
Pumpkin Pie
Lemon Pound Cake
Sweet Potato & Brown Sugar
Winters Garden
Chocolate
Vanilla Mint


As always Free Domestic Shipping on all orders of $35 or more 



As always Free Domestic Shipping on all orders of $35 or more 

Sweet Potato & Brown Sugar
Winters Garden
Chocolate
Vanilla Mint

As always Free Domestic Shipping on all orders of $35 or more


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2014)

^^That's why I got my Komaza Protein Treatment and sample Coconut Pudding before Black Friday. The companies whose shipping is uber slow or whose discounts aren't stellar (plus high shipping) like ST, SD, and Komaza, I just ordered my staples before Blk Friday to avoid the rush and long waits. 

The only one I'm definitely getting from on BF is APB. Looking into Blue Roze (but she is being secretive w/the actual discount) and possibly Jakaela.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 27, 2014)

Been wanting to try a few CURLS products for awhile, at 50% off I might just bite the bullet


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 27, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Pokahontas I checked maxiusbeauty.com and looks like they're having 15% off if you spend $50 or 15% plus free shipping if you spend $100. I used to have the Maxiglide but gave it away to one of my friends after I bought the FHI Platform.


  Thanks! Was FHI better for you? I miss my maxi so much. It just recently broke after well over 5 years. I'm so at a loss with what flat irons are good now. I was so content with that one I never looked back after I got it.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 27, 2014)

Purabody natural shipping is pretty darn high


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Thanks! Was FHI better for you? I miss my maxi so much. It just recently broke after well over 5 years. I'm so at a loss with what flat irons are good now. I was so content with that one I never looked back after I got it.



Pokahontas Yes, I like the FHI. I loved the Maxi glide but my issue with it was it was bulky. My friend is natural with fine hair and she absolutely loves it because of the steam function.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 27, 2014)

Mane Choice


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 27, 2014)

MileHighDiva

I've been using it consistently for the last 3 weeks and girllllllllll ITS BOMB!

Its one of those products that you start to see results overtime. 

I wash my hair every week 1/2 to 2 1/2 weeks. Before I washed sunday it had been 2 1/2 weeks. My scalp wasn't flaky and my roots felt plush, like I had freshly moisturized them. I thought I was imagining things until I was washing and realized that I had zero, yes ZERO, flakes on my scalp. I also got 1/2 inch of growth this month which shocks me because my hair grows so painfully slow. 

Overall, its a keeper. I also like the fact that can penetrate my scalp down to the dermis layer. I was pretty impressed when I found that out. 

Just a warning for those whom like stretched styles. This stuff is not an oil, its a liquid and it will cause the hair to revert. Its perfect for wiggers though. 

veesweets

Califia spray use to be my jammy, then I found the Claudies Hair Tea Spritz, then I the SheScentit Moisture Mist and now I've found the APB Leave In .


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ETA: I just convo'ed LG.



Liquid Gold will have a Black Friday and Cyber Monday sale, deets will be sent to the folks who join their newsletter:

http://www.liquidgoldhairproducts.com/newsletter


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 27, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Purabody natural shipping is pretty darn high



How much is it?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 27, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> How much is it?



In the past two items for me has been $6.85 to ship to Ohio. But I believe it's location dependent though and some people say shipping can get pretty high for them.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 27, 2014)

AyannaDivine hol up! Ive ordered from SWG before. And if you look through reviews, you'll see her shipping is spotty and has been for at least a year. The stuff was good but I wont be buying from her anytime soon. I keep trying. I want to. But mannnnnnn


----------



## divachyk (Nov 27, 2014)

MileHighDiva I agree with EnExitStageLeft re: Komaza. My scalp is never itchy or flaky since incorporating bountiful mane a few times per week.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 27, 2014)

@EnExitStageLeft

Get the following from Komaza:
Coconut serum
Coconut Lotion
Shea Lotion
Protein Strengthener
Coconut Spray

I haven't tried bountiful yet, I will one of these days

You're welcome, cause I know you will thank mehttp://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 27, 2014)

kupenda said:


> AyannaDivine hol up! Ive ordered from SWG before. And if you look through reviews, you'll see her shipping is spotty and has been for at least a year. The stuff was good but I wont be buying from her anytime soon. I keep trying. I want to. But mannnnnnn



Aww man I hate to hear that! Let me go check out the reviews...


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 27, 2014)

OMG
Butters-N-Bars is having a 30% off sale. the code is BLACKFRIDAY2014
*off to make a cart and forget about CoastalScents*


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 27, 2014)

blackeyes31626 said:


> OMG
> Butters-N-Bars is having a 30% off sale. the code is BLACKFRIDAY2014
> *off to make a cart and forget about CoastalScents*



*LAWD*.....​
that shipping!!! whyme:


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 27, 2014)

KinkyGenius her shipping is always ridiculous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

@blackeyes31626

Her Shippin' is Crazy-Ig'nant. (Always has been).  

Even with 30% shipping for one item was either $10.95 Priority or $7.95 Standard Ground.

She really needs to get a Grip and Fix her Shipping.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 27, 2014)

Y'all seen this HH message on FB?? She posted this a couple mins ago. Smh. Buy at your own risk people!

Hairitage Hydration

Seasons greatings! I hope everyone is having a great day.
The Hairitage Hydration black Friday sale is starting now! 
I am only offering my most popular items for this sale. 
*With the unknown volume of sale that will come in, I cannot estimate shipping time and or be able to answer emails about orders. Just know I will be working everyday getting orders out.*
*After tomorrow the black Friday sale, the shop will be closed until further notice.*
Thanks for your continued support!


So.....She will take your money and promptly close her store until whenever (could be never) with absolutely NO idea of when she will deliver the purchased products. And nope. Don't try emailing her either because she can't (read won't) be answering them.





Awww hell naw! Not my hard earned $$.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

denise44 said:


> J. Monique's Naturals
> 12 hrs ·
> Hello Everyone!
> *The Black Friday Sale will be 40% off your entire cart/purchase.* There will be no purchase limit for you to receive this discount. The sale will begin this Tuesday and end after Cyber Monday next week.
> *I will be sending out a newsletter & COUPON CODE shortly so please subscribe by going to the website.*


 
denise44

Did we ever get this code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

denise44

Nevermind.  I saw it.

Thank you.


----------



## denise44 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: NOVEMBER 2014: W, justHAT'S ON SALE THIS MONTH? (Hair/Bath/Beauty)*



IDareT'sHair said:


> denise44
> 
> Nevermind.  I saw it.
> 
> Thank you.




Sorry @ IDareT'sHair just saw the post. Glad you got it. Had to get me some of that.

Bentonite and Rhassoul Detox Mask
Ginger Butter Leave- In

Btw do u know if Belnouvo is participating ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

denise44

Good Deal. 

I'm still playing around with my Hattache Cart.  Won't know what else I'm doing until I settle that one up.

I made a J. Monique Cart, but haven't tried the items I've already bought:
x1 Jojoba
x1 Hibiscus
x1 Irish Moss
x1 Ginger Butter

*so we'll have to compare.* 

This line gets 'Great' Reviews, so I'm anxious to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: NOVEMBER 2014: W, justHAT'S ON SALE THIS MONTH? (Hair/Bath/Beauty)*



denise44 said:


> *Btw do u know if Belnouvo is participating ?*


 
@denise44

I thought I saw something on them?

The last items I bought from him took forever. 

I said "if I were to buy again, I'd get them from either Pampered & Twisted or Hattache.

I think they both carry the line.


----------



## denise44 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: NOVEMBER 2014: W, justHAT'S ON SALE THIS MONTH? (Hair/Bath/Beauty)*



IDareT'sHair said:


> denise44
> 
> I thought I saw something on them?




So did I, but can't find any posts on it. I'm confused!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

Kinda mad QB is doing Cyber Monday, when I'll be at work. erplexed 

I'd like to possibly pick up another ABCD Butter and maybe another Burdock Root Hair Crème (back ups)

I hope I remember to check that Monday a.m.


----------



## denise44 (Nov 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> denise44
> 
> Good Deal.
> 
> ...




Yes, we will have to compare @ IDareT'sHair, the benonite and rhassoul mask is the bomb for my hair. Looking for reviews on the ginger butter leave in. Only tried the hibiscus and broccoli mask once and I'm on the fence about that one, but will try this weekend to see if I like or not.


----------



## denise44 (Nov 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kinda mad QB is doing Cyber Monday, when I'll be at work. erplexed
> 
> I'd like to possibly pick up another ABCD Butter and maybe another Burdock Root Hair Crème (back ups)
> 
> I hope I remember to check that Monday a.m.




Like the abcdefghi butter. Will be on alert come Monday. Will also be at work.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kinda mad QB is doing Cyber Monday, when I'll be at work. erplexed
> 
> I'd like to possibly pick up another ABCD Butter and maybe another Burdock Root Hair Crème (back ups)
> 
> I hope I remember to check that Monday a.m.



Ugh. I dont wanna wait


----------



## iVR (Nov 27, 2014)

If you guys are interested this vendor (YHYC) is having a sale in her Etsy store and on her online store. The Etsy coupons are $5 off $26 (5for25) and $10 off $50 (10for50). On her site it's 20% off your entire purchase with the code THANKFUL.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2014)

kupenda said:


> AyannaDivine hol up! Ive ordered from SWG before. And if you look through reviews, you'll see her shipping is spotty and has been for at least a year. The stuff was good but I wont be buying from her anytime soon. I keep trying. I want to. But mannnnnnn



Thanks. I will stick with APB.   maybe Blue Roze.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 27, 2014)

CeeLex33 said:


> Liquid Gold will have a Black Friday and Cyber Monday sale, deets will be sent to the folks who join their newsletter:
> 
> http://www.liquidgoldhairproducts.com/newsletter



CeeLex33

Do you know how quickly they are sending the Black Friday info 'cuz I don't want to miss the sale waiting on a reply...
erplexed


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tibbar said:


> CeeLex33
> 
> Do you know how quickly they are sending the Black Friday info 'cuz I don't want to miss the sale waiting on a reply...
> erplexed



Still waiting booooo!!! 
I'll let you know as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Belnouvo


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Cream & Coco


----------



## denise44 (Nov 27, 2014)

CeeLex33 said:


> Belnouvo
> 
> View attachment 285729




Thanks CeeLex33, was wondering about Belnouvo, but will pass. Hate minimal orders. What I wanted was only 22.00.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 27, 2014)

I was gonna order an oil from Marie Dean because I love her Tahitian vanilla scent but with shipping, even after discount it's almost $18 for 4 oz. of oil.....I just can't *facepalm.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 27, 2014)

Claudies and Cream & Coco have me annoyed because I can't browse their sites to see if I want to buy something.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Kj Naturals 


Up to 60% off select best selling items. No coupon code necessary, items are priced as marked.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## openexpression (Nov 27, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> Claudies and Cream & Coco have me annoyed because I can't browse their sites to see if I want to buy something.



Blue Roze Beauty is annoying me!


----------



## CeeLex33 (Nov 27, 2014)

denise44 said:


> Thanks CeeLex33, was wondering about Belnouvo, but will pass. Hate minimal orders. What I wanted was only 22.00.



Unless you order on Monday and get free shipping or try Hattache? I totally agree and hate the minimal orders


----------



## denise44 (Nov 27, 2014)

Black Friday
People
Blue Roze Beauty
To	me Today at 8:00 PM

Black Friday Sale 
Sale has started! Everything is priced from $8.00-$9.00 until 12/2
www.bluerozebeauty.com
(not valid on previous orders)
Dear subscribers,

It's been a wonderful year for Blue Roze Beauty, but we couldn't have done it without you. As we enter into the Holiday season once again, keeping an eye toward all things frugal and classy, we would like to extend warm wishes to you and yours. Please make the most of the holiday and look forward to enjoying further sales into the new year.

Happy Thanksgiving from Blue Roze Beauty


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 27, 2014)

openexpression said:


> Blue Roze Beauty is annoying me!



This. I'm not understanding the need in being secretive about details of the BF sale.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 27, 2014)

denise44 said:


> Black Friday
> People
> Blue Roze Beauty
> To    me Today at 8:00 PM
> ...



I'm going to stick with getting the BRB products through Hattache. Once the shipping is factored back into the total through BRB's site, there is only a $1.91 difference between that total and what the total would be through Hattache..........I need that free shipping on Hattache's site.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 27, 2014)

KinkyGenius said:


> I'm going to stick with getting the BRB products through Hattache. Once the shipping is factored back into the total through BRB's site, there is only a $1.91 difference between that total and what the total would be through Hattache..........I need that free shipping on Hattache's site.



I plan to do the same. Makes sense to aggregate my purchases and get the free shipping.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 27, 2014)

*Zoya...again*

*Special Black Friday – Cyber Monday Dream Box Deal!*
Valid Friday, November 28th – Monday, December 1st 

$20 - Pre-packaged Dream Box Trios: Free shipping & bow included!
$20 - Build Your Own Dream Box: Free shipping & bow included!

Use Code: *DREAMS*

http://www.zoya.com/content/category/Zoya-Dream-Deal-Black-Friday-Cyber-Monday.html


----------



## felic1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Do they want us to be asleep and miss the sale? They miss me with this 11:59 and 59 seconds.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 27, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> I was gonna order an oil from Marie Dean because I love her Tahitian vanilla scent but with shipping, even after discount it's almost $18 for 4 oz. of oil.....I just can't *facepalm.



I'm still 38 hot at that raggedy 15% off. I wanted some Aloe and Hemp conditioner and a body butter on the coconut fruit scent but never mind.

Bel Nuovo had lost their mind with that 20% off with a $40 minimum. Just ugh lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll try to wake up 
(to go to the bathroom or something) and catch Hattache.

Which technically won't start until 3:00 a.m. EST.

Everything I want are back-ups. 

Except Naturalista Juicy and a couple oils from Afroveda.

I did snatch up x3 BRB Pumpkin Hair Whip.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll try to wake up
> (to go to the bathroom or something) and catch Hattache.
> 
> *Which technically won't start until 3:00 a.m. EST*.
> ...



3am!!!  What's with these loopy start times and last minute sale details.


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hairveda's and Shescentit's items have been marked down and codes are working.


----------



## Papoose (Nov 27, 2014)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Decisions decisions!!! If I want Oyin products, @ Oyin website there's 25% and free shipping, Curlmart offers 25%, additional 15% and $5 shipping.



Always~Wear~Joy: Is there a discount code?


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Nov 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll try to wake up
> (to go to the bathroom or something) and catch Hattache.
> 
> Which technically won't start until 3:00 a.m. EST.
> ...



Is there a code for naturalista?


----------



## tanjola (Nov 27, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> Hairveda's and Shescentit's items have been marked down and codes are working.



What code did you use? BLACK is not working for me...


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 27, 2014)

So what time zone is APB is in?


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 27, 2014)

Papoose said:


> Always~Wear~Joy: Is there a discount code?



Curlmart's stuff was already marked of 25%, additional 15% was code cm15. Oyin's code is #blackfriday...have to use hashtag


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 27, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> How much is it?



SweetlyCurly
It was $9.00 to ship two items


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 27, 2014)

Not sure if all of these are posted or not

A
Aku Akwa Teeswww.akwatees.big cartel.com
Sale Dates: 11/28-12/2, ends at 11:59PM EST
Discount: 20% off
Code: n/a
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

Alikay Naturals!www.alikaynaturals.com
Black Friday Eve
Sale Date: 11/27, ends at 11:59PM EST
Discount: 30% off
Code: n/a
Exclusions: kits, collections, services, memberships, gift cards
International Shipping: yes

Black Friday
Sale Date: 11/28, ends at 11:59PM EST
Discount: 40% off
Code: n/a
Exclusions: kits, collections, services, memberships, gift cards
International Shipping: yes

Small Business Saturday
Sale Date: 11/29, ends at 11:59PM EST
Discount: 10% off, free shipping with minimum purchase of 2 items
Code: n/a
Exclusions: kits, collections, services, memberships, gift cards
International Shipping: yes

Cyber Monday
Sale Date: 12/1, ends at 11:59PM EST
Discount: 25% off and free 2oz Avocado Cream Moisture Repair Masque
Code: n/a
Exclusions: kits, collections, services, memberships, gift cards
International Shipping: yes

Amazing Botanicalswww.amazin gbotanicals.com
Sale Dates: 11/27 – 11/29. 10:00PM – 12:00AM EST, 12/1 ending 11:59PM PST
Discount: $6 shipping on purchases over $35, special $20 pricing on The Cleanse Pack, Moisture Pack, and Curl Pack.
Code: BLACKFRIDAY
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: no

B
BeijaFlor Naturalswww.beijaflo rnaturals.com
Sale Dates: 11/24 – 12/1
Discount: 25% off
Code: BFNHoliday
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

Blaircare Curli Jelli!www.curlijelli.com
Sale Dates: 11/26 – 11/29, 11:00PM !– 4:59AM CST
Discount: 32oz Curli Jelli for $18.99, free shipping on orders over $40
Code: CJFRIDAY14
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

Bobeam!www.bobeamnaturalproducts.com
Sale Dates: 11/28 – 12/1
Discount: 25% off
Code: BFW25
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: unknown

Brown Butter Beautywww.brownbutte rbeautyshop.com // wwww.brownbutterbeau tyshop.etsy.com
Sale Dates: 11/28 – 12/1, 12:00AM – 12:00AM EST
Discount: 25% off
Code: blackfriday
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

C
Camille Rose Naturalswww.camiller osenaturals.com
Sale Dates:11/28 – 11/30, 12:00am – 12:00am EST
Discount: 25% off
Code: crnblackfriday
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

Coco Curls!www.cococurls.com
Black Friday
Sale Date: 11.28.14 @ midnight EST ends 11.28.14 at 11:59:99 PM EST
Discount: buy one get one 1/2 off and free shipping over $60
Code: CCBlack2014
Exclusions: Must be of equal or lesser value, excludes samples, no other coupons or promotions apply
International Shipping: yes, but free shipping only valid in US

Cyber Monday
Sale Date: 12.1.14 @ noon EST ends 12.1.14 @6 PM EST
Discount: 2 for $40 on 16 oz products, $20 each after 1st 2 items, and free shipping over $60
Code: CCCyber2014
Exclusions: sale only valid on individual 16oz items, no other coupons or promotions apply
International Shipping: We do ship international, but free shipping only valid in US

CurlKit!www.curlkit.com
Sale Dates: 11/28-12/1
Discount: 25% off entire store
Code: BFSALEBG
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

CurlLUXE Naturalswww.curluxen aturals.com
Sale Date: 11/28
Discount: 25% off
Code: BlkFriday25
Exclusions: curlLUXE BOX not included
International Shipping: yes

CurlNetic!www.curlnetic.com
Sale Dates: Starts at 8am Nov 27th and ends at 11:59pm EST, Dec 5th.
Discount: 35% off all orders. !Free shipping on orders over $50
Code: n/a
Exclusions: Excludes trial sizes.
International Shipping: no

CURLS (Frizz Free Curls)!www.curls.biz
Sale Dates: 11/24 – 12/1
Discount: 35% off
Code: holidayCURLS
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

D
Dynasmiles!www.thedynasmiles.com
Sale Date: 12/1
Discount: 25% off everything
Code: CYBER25
Exclusions: not valid in apparel shop
International Shipping: yes

Sale Dates: 12/2-12/5
Discount: $10 off orders worth $50 or more
Code: MERRY
Exclusions: not valid in apparel shop
International Shipping: yes

E
Ebonicurls Ebonnets!www.ebonicurls.com
Sale Date: 11/28
Discount: 15% off Ebonnets, and free domestic shipping
Code: BLACKFRIDAY, BLKFRISHIPFREE
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

Entwine Couture!www.entwinecouture.com
Black Friday
Sale Date:11/28, 12AM – 11:59PM !EST
Discount:

Buy One OR More, GET 1-Exotique Butter Crème Hydrator, 4oz FREE! (One FREE gift per order)BOGO: !Buy 1- {[email protected]! F3} Audition Kit and receive one (1) Audition Kit as a FREE giftBOGO: Buy 1- {TOTAL PERFECTION} Argan Oil 2oz and receive one (1) -2oz Total Perfection Argan Oil as a FREE gift

Bonus Plus:
+ Get 1-FREE 1.25oz {EXOTICA} Moisture Masque Treatment
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: no

Small Business Saturday
Sale Date: 11/29, 12:00AM – 11:59PM EST
Discount:

Buy One OR More, GET 1- Crème Jelle Styler, 4oz FREE! (One FREE gift per order)BOGO: Buy 1- {[email protected]! F3} Audition Kit and receive one (1) Audition Kit as a FREE giftBuy 1- {TOTAL PERFECTION} Argan Oil 2ozReceive one (1)-2oz Total Perfection Argan Oil as a FREE gift

Bonus Plus…
+ 1- FREE 1.25oz {EXOTICA} Moisture Masque Treatment
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: no

Purple Sunday Sale
Sale Date: 11/30, 12AM – 11:59PM !EST
Discount:

One (1) FREE 2oz. {Crème De La Mold} Smoothing & Locking Pomade with purchaseOne (1) FREE 1.25oz {EXOTICA} Moisture Masque Treatment with purchasent

Exclusions: none
International Shipping: no

Cyber Monday
Sale Dates: 12/1, 12:00AM – 11:59PM EST
Discount: 35% off, One (1) FREE 1.25oz {EXOTICA} Moisture Masque Treatment with purchase
Code: n/a
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: no

F
Flor Bella Boutiquewww.florbell aboutique.com/shop
Sale Date: 11/28, 12:00AM EST – 11:59 PST
Discount: 30% off
Code: BLKFRI2014
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

G
Golden Soapswww.goldensoaps .bigcartel.com
Sale Dates: 11/28-12/2
Discount: 2 for $22
Code: n/a
Exclusions: Golden’s 4oz items, lip balm, and sample size items
International Shipping: yes

Global Couture!www.globalcouture.net
Sale Dates: 11/27-12/2
Discount: Free shipping on apparel and accessories
Code: n/a
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

H
HairVeda!www.hairveda.com
Sale Date: 11/28
Discount: 12 – 1AM EST BOGO free doorbusters, 30 – 45% off select products (no code needed), free Red Tea Ends Repair Serum with purchase of $50 or more, additional 5% off with coupon code
Code: BLACK for 5% off
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: no

Hattache!www.hattache.com
Sale Date: 11/28 12:00AM – 11:59PM PST
Discount: 25% off orders $30 or more, free shipping on domestic orders $65 or more after discounts and taxes
Code: 2014THANKS
Exclusions: synthetic hair
International Shipping: yes

Haute Kinky Hair!www.hautekinkyhair.com
Sale Dates: 11/22-12/22
Discount: Free domestic shipping. $15 off international shipping.
Code: FREE
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: Yes

Sale Date: 11/28 (Black Friday), 12/1 (Cyber Monday)
Discount: $25 off
Code: HKH25
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: Yes

Heat Free Hair!www.heatfreehair.com
Sale Dates: 11/28, 9AM – 12/1, 11:59PM
Code: THANKSGIVING14
Exclusions: Domestic Orders only
International Shipping: Yes

Henna Sooq!www.hennasooq.com
Sale Date: 11/28
Discount: 25% off
Code: BF2014
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: Yes

Hydratherma Naturalswww.hydrathe rmanaturals.com
Sale Dates: 11/28 – 12/2, 12:01AM – 12:01AM EST
Discount: 20% off
Code: THANKS
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

J


K
Karen’s Body Beautifulwww.karensb odybeautiful.com
Sale Dates: 1126 – 11/28 until 12:00AM EST
Discount: 30% off $40 or more
Code: BLACKFRIDAY
Exclusions: discount applies to purchase of $40 or more
International Shipping: yes

Kinky Chickswww.kinkychick s.bigcartel.com
Sale Dates: 11/28 12am CST – 12/1 11:59 CST
Discount: 25% off storewide
Code: BLACK25
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

Kinky Curly Yaki!www.kinkycurlyyaki.com
Sale Date: 12/1, 12-6pm EST
Discount: To be revealed
Code: CYBERMONDAY2014
Exclusions: Valid on orders over $200
International Shipping: to USA, Canada, Europe, and Australia

Koils By Nature!www.koilsbynature.com
Black Friday
Sale Date: 11/28, 6am – 2PM EST
Discount: 30% !off no minimum purchase required, free shipping and 2oz Nourishing Hair & Body Butter Sugary Sweet on all orders $50 or more
Code: BlackFriday2014
Exclusions: not valid with gift sets, samples or sample sets, holiday boxes, free shipping in the US only, international shipping rates still apply
International Shipping: yes

Small Business Saturday & Cyber Monday
Sale Dates: 11/29 – 12/1 at 12:00PM EST SmallBiz2014
Discount: 20% off, free shipping on all orders of $50 or more
Code: SmallBizz2014
Exclusions: not valid with gift sets, samples or sample sets, holiday boxes, free shipping in the US only, international shipping rates still apply
International Shipping: yes

Kurlee Belle!www.kurleebelle.com
Sale Dates: 11/26 – 12/1, 12:00AM – 12:00AM EST
Discount: 25% off
Code: Thanks25
Exclusions: mini sample packs, t-shirts, and tanks
International Shipping: yes

Kyra’s Shea Medleyswww.kyrasheam edleys.com
Black Friday Sale
Sale Dates: 11/28 – 11/29, 12:00AM – 11:59PM PST
Discount & Promo Codes:
1) Receive $10 off your purchase of $20 or more using coupon code BLACKFRIDAY10
2) Receive $15 off your purchase of $30 or more using coupon code BLACKFRIDAY15
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: no

Cyber Monday Sale
Sale Date: 12/1, 12:00AM – 11:59PM PST
Discount: 30%
Promo Code: CYBERMONDAY30
Exclusions: none


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 27, 2014)

N
NaturalsRock http://NaturalsRock.com
sale: Black Friday thru Cyber Monday
Discount: 30% off the entire store 
Discount code: JusticeForMikeBrown
Exclusions: (discount for all orders over $50)
International Shipping: Yes



NaturalSis72!www.naturalsis72.com
Sale Dates: 11/27 8PM – 11/29
Discount: 15% off, and free shipping over $60 or $5 flat rate
Code: BF15
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

Sale Date: 12/1
Discount: 10% off, and free shipping over $60 or $5 flat rate
Code: CM10
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

O
Obia Natural Hairwww.obianaturalh air.com
Beat Black Friday Sale
Sale Dates: 11/25 – 11/27
Discount: 40% off
Code: beatblackfriday
Exclusions: bundles are not included
International Shipping: yes

Black Friday/Cyber Monday Sale
Sale Dates: 11/28 – 12/1
Discount: 30% off
Code: blackfriday
Exclusions: bundles are not included
International Shipping: yes

OnyxBox!www.weareonyx.com
Sale Dates: 11/28 – 12/1, ends 11:59PM EST
Discount: 50% off 1st month’s subscription
Code: BGLH50
Exclusions: For new subscribers only
International Shipping: no

Organic Verdanawww.organicve rdana.com
Sale Dates: now thru 12/26
Discount & Codes:
verdana10 for 10% off + free shipping for $30 purchase
verdana15 for 15% off + free shipping for $50 purchase
verdana20 for 20% off + free shipping for $100 purchase
Use code ET7CXYP6 for same discounts via Amazon.comq

Exclusions: cannot be combined with other offers/coupons
International Shipping: yes

Original Moxie!www.originalmoxie.com
Sale Dates: 11/28 – 12/1, 12:00AM – 12:00PM EST
Discount: 30% off orders of $30 or more and $5-off coupon, two free samples with any purchase
Code: OMBF2014
Exclusions:

Limit one per customer. !Coupon Code cannot be combined with other codes.
• Coupon Code cannot be used towards the purchase of Gift Sets & Kits. Regular retail price for these items reflects discounts already taken off the individual purchase price for each item included in the kit.
• While supplies last. !No Rain Checks. No Cash Value.
• Sale offer is restricted to retail customers only. Wholesale orders that apply the Black Friday Coupon Code will be voided.

International Shipping: UK and Canada only

Ouidad!www.ouidad.com
Black Friday
Sale Dates: 11/25 – 11/30 until 11:59p EST
Discount: free shipping
Code: n/a
Exclusions: no minimum required; free shipping valid for standard delivery service on Ouidad.com
International Shipping: no

Cyber Monday
Sale Date: 12/1 until 11:59p EST
Discount: 9-peice gift set with $80 purchase
Code: MEGAGIFT
Exclusions: minimum purchase of $80 required
International Shipping: no

P
Pardon My Frowww.pardonmyfrosh op.com
Sale Dates: 11/28 12:00AM – 12/1 11:59PM
Discount: 50% off prints, 25% off everything else
Code: BLACK2014
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

The Pomade Shopwww.thepomadesho p.com
Sale Dates: 11/28 – 12/1, 12:00AM – 12:00AM EST
Discount: 30% off all full-size products + 30% off coupon for future use with purchases over $30
Code: n/a
Exclusions: sample/trial sizes
International Shipping: yes

Pretty Anntoinetswww.pretty anntoinets.com
Sale Date: 11/28, 12AM EST – 11:59PM PST
Discount: 20% off orders of $30
Code: 20PA30
Exclusions: Not valid on silk scarves or the Habutai Silk Bonnets with Flower
International Shipping: yes

Pura Body Naturalswww.purabody naturals.com
Sale Dates: 11/26-12/26
Discount: BOGO free on Cupuacu Hair Butter, Sapote Hair Lotion, MuruMuru Moisture Milk, and Chocolate Hair Smoothie
Code: n/a
For online purchases at http://www.purabodynaturals.com/
Exclusions: cannot be combined with other offers and/or discounts
International Shipping: yes

Purgasm Shop!www.purgasmshop.com
Sale Dates: 11/28 – 11/29, 12:00AM – 12:00AM PST
Discount: 30% off
Code: n/a
Exclusions: packaged sets
International Shipping: no

Q
Q-Redew!www.qredew.com
Sale Dates: 11/28 – 12/1, begins 12:00AM CST
Discount: Early Bird Special: $20 off a Q-Redew purchase on Black Friday from 12am-11am CST. From 11am-11:59pm, regular BLACK FRIDAY discount is $15 off. Throughout the remainder of the weekend, the Cyber Weekend special is $10 off a Q-Redew.
Coupon Codes: BLACKFRIDAY, CYBERSALE
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: only to Canada

R
Rapunzel the Future of Hairwww.rapunzelthef utureofhair.com
Sale Dates: 11/28 – 12/1, 12:00AM – 12:00AM EST
Discount:
Coupon Code: PINKFRIDAY
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: no

S
Sharmooz!www.sharmooz.com
Sale Dates: 11/26 – 12/1, 11:59pm CST
Discount: 35% off
Code: SHARMOOZBF
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

Sheer Luxe Beautywww.sheerluxeb eauty.com
Sale Dates: 11/26 – 11/28, thru 12:00PM EST, 11/28 12:01PM – 10:00PM EST
Discount: 40% off (until noon), 25% off after noon until 10:00PM
International Shipping: no

Shescentit!www.shescentit.com
Sale Dates: !11/28 – 12/1, 11:59PM EST
Discount: 30% off, free shipping on domestic orders over $60, free gift with orders over $75, free samples with purchase (while supplies last)
Code: givethanks14
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

SneakPeek Box!www.sneakpeekbox.com
Sale Date: 11/28, ends 11:59pm EST
Discount: 50% off
Code: HALFOFF
Exclusions: valid for first subscription box only and limited to one time use
International Shipping: no

Sale Date: 12/1, ends 11:59pm EST
Discount: 30% off
Code: CYBERSALE
Exclusions: valid for first subscription box only and limited to one time use
International Shipping: no

Soultanicals!www.soultanicals.com
Black Friday
Sale Date: 11/28
Discount: 40% off
Code: to be announced
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

Cyber Monday
Sale Date: 12/1
Discount: 35% off + free gift
Code: to be announced
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes

T
TGIN!www.tginstore.com
Black Friday
Sale Dates: 11/28 – 11/30
Discount: $5 off all hair products
Code: BLACK
Exclusions: offer cannot be combined with any other discounts or coupons
International Shipping: yes

Cyber Monday
Sale Date: 12/1
Discount: 20% off all skin care items
Code: 20OFF
Exclusions: offer cannot be combined with any other discounts or coupons
International Shipping: yes

Toni Daley!www.tonidaley.com
Sale Dates: 11/24 – 12/24 11:59pm (EST)
Discount: 25% off all earrings
Code: THEBIG25
Exclusions: wigs and headwraps not included
International Shipping: yes

TreLuxe!www.discovertreluxe.com
Black Friday
Sale Date: 11/28, 12:01AM – 11:59PM CST
Discount: 25% off plus rewards points
Code: blkfridaytreluxe
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes – contact first

Cyber Monday
Sale Date: 11/30, 5:00AM !– 11:59PM CST
Discount: 25% off plus rewards points
Code: cybermontreluxe
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: yes – contact first

W
The Wrap Life!www.shopwraplife.com
Sale Date: 11/28
Discount: 10% off plus free shipping for domestic orders over $60. International orders receive $10 shipping credit when they spend $100.
Code: BLACKFRIDAY
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: no

Sale Date: 12/1
Discount: 15% off plus free shipping for domestic orders over $75. International orders receive $10 shipping credit when they spend $100.
Code: CYBERMONDAY
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: no

Wonder Curl!www.wondercurl.com
Sale Dates: 11/28 -11/30
Discount: 15% off already discounted bundle deals
Code: MANEHOLIDAY
Exclusions: none
International Shipping: no

Y
Ynobe Shop!www.ynobeshop.com
Sale Dates: 11/26 – 12/2, 7:00PM – 7:00PM EST
Discount: 25% off orders of $60+, select 8oz products for $12, free shipping for all domestic orders
Code: HOLIDAY14


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 27, 2014)

Can't seem to find a grear buy on BAQ Henna in at least a recent crop!

I see Henna sooqa & ButtersnBars has switched up the prices and also listing 2010 crops 

Can't really find BAQ 2014 anywhere with


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 28, 2014)

Renewed1 said:


> So what time zone is APB is in?



Renewed1 Code works now


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 28, 2014)

Bekura has everything back in stock and available for checkout.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 28, 2014)

Check out went smoothly with Bask.....now if The Mane Choice would just act right!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 28, 2014)

What's the coupon code for Jmonique naturals?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 28, 2014)

flyygirlll2 black40


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 28, 2014)

is the code for hattache working for anyone?


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 28, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> Check out went smoothly with Bask.....now if The Mane Choice would just act right!



I keep getting server errors with the mane choice!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 28, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> I keep getting server errors with the mane choice!



Me too! I had my cart made before 12! Right at 12 I tried to use the coupon code and it wouldn't work!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 28, 2014)

Shi-Naturals

25% site wide. Coupon code THANKYOU

shinanaturals.bigcartel.com

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Papoose (Nov 28, 2014)

Any coupon codes for Liquid Gold?


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 28, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> is the code for hattache working for anyone?



It's not working for me either SpiceUpMyHair

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 28, 2014)

BF2014 for Hennasooq is working.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 28, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair Bibliophile hattache site won't be accepting the code until 12am PST = 3am EST


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 28, 2014)

Silk Dreams just posted on Facebook

Spend $30 or more and it ships for free. Use coupon code SILKYDEAL

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 28, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> I keep getting server errors with the mane choice!



Site crashed...she's working on it.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 28, 2014)

Aubrey Organics



Black Friday Weekend SALE! Three Days Only!

BUY any 11oz or 16oz Conditioner, get an 11oz Shampoo FREE
— up to an $11.48 value*

Simply add any favorite Shampoo and Conditioner to your shopping cart. Cost of Shampoo will be removed at checkout. And remember: Enjoy FREE shipping on any order of $25 or more!*

*Web offer is good through 11:59 PM EST Sunday November 30, 2014 and cannot be combined with other discounts. FREE shipping applies to contiguous U.S. only (lower 48 states); no P.O. boxes.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 28, 2014)

Still have not received any email notification from Liquid Gold.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Renewed1 said:


> So what time zone is APB is in?



She is in Texas, but sale started 12am EST


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 28, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> SpiceUpMyHair Bibliophile hattache site won't be accepting the code until 12am PST = 3am EST



Goodness, I completely misread that!
I just saw “12am" and got trigger-happy.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 28, 2014)

SheScentIt's shipping though?!

Welp that's my BF haul lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm on Mission Condition's site and there's supposed to be $5 deals but I don't see that.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 28, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Still have not received any email notification from Liquid Gold.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Me either.


----------



## nrock (Nov 28, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> Check out went smoothly with Bask.....now if The Mane Choice would just act right!


The same thing happened to me the last time they had 40% off. You couldn't add to the cart. I wasn't able to buy until it had already gone to 30%. There's also an error on the DB site when I tried to use paypal.erplexed


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 28, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> Site crashed...she's working on it.



Just woke up and mane choice site is up. All I got was a 2 month supply. Now I'm back in bed waiting on liquid gold!  SMH!


----------



## Holla (Nov 28, 2014)

Bought the talked about hairdew.  I didn't think it would make a big difference but Oyin's 25%off and free shipping saved me over $13. Good deal!


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 28, 2014)

I bought a bunch of mini's from oyin. I couldn't pass up the free shipping. I hate these high shipping's most of these companies have so I've gotten away from online ordering as much. I'm excited because I haven't used oyin in many years. I missed her scents.


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 28, 2014)

Hairfinity 20% off coupon code is black14.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 28, 2014)

Holla me too! I am finally going be able to try it.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 28, 2014)

Liquid Gold 40% off All Items code:BLACK ends at midnight


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Nov 28, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> Liquid Gold 40% off All Items code:BLACK ends at midnight



Just placed my order...smooth transaction


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 28, 2014)

nrock said:


> The same thing happened to me the last time they had 40% off. You couldn't add to the cart. I wasn't able to buy until it had already gone to 30%. There's also an error on the DB site when I tried to use paypal.erplexed



Really?  She extended the 40% off this year because of the site crashing.  Heck, I didn't know TMC was that popular! Have u tried her butter or conditioner?


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 28, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> Liquid Gold 40% off All Items code:BLACK ends at midnight



Thanks lady!  Been waiting on the code. I just purchased 2 green magic creams. Can't wait to try.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 28, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> Just woke up and mane choice site is up. All I got was a 2 month supply. Now I'm back in bed waiting on liquid gold!  SMH!



I was able to place my order around 2 something. I got a 2 month supply plus a 1 month supply.  I don't know why a 3 month supply is not an option.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 28, 2014)

Sweet Nature By Eddie
Code: Finale, for 25% off
Free shipping for $40.00 or more
Shipping seems pretty reasonable under the $40 limit though


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 28, 2014)

jus got my henna sooq


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 28, 2014)

i wanted some hello curly, but it's sold out


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2014)

Does Sally beauty have a BF code?


----------



## blackviolet (Nov 28, 2014)

iVR said:


> If you guys are interested this vendor (YHYC) is having a sale in her Etsy store and on her online store. The Etsy coupons are $5 off $26 (5for25) and $10 off $50 (10for50). On her site it's 20% off your entire purchase with the code THANKFUL.



Code isn't working for me


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 28, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> Thanks lady!  Been waiting on the code. I just purchased 2 green magic creams. Can't wait to try.



I purchased the same - 2 green creams!


----------



## missyanne (Nov 28, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> I purchased the same - 2 green creams!




Purchased 2 green, ginger cream,amaka oil


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Does Sally beauty have a BF code?


 
faithVA, my emails never had a code, just a list and link for what was considered Black Friday sales.  Earlier this week, I got a 15% off December 1st-7th, so I'll just be using that for the couple of things I wanted from Sally Beauty.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 28, 2014)

If Bobeam doesn't restock her inventory, I'm going to have to pass her by.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2014)

jbwphoto1 said:


> faithVA, my emails never had a code, just a list and link for what was considered Black Friday sales.  Earlier this week, I got a 15% off December 1st-7th, so I'll just be using that for the couple of things I wanted from Sally Beauty.



Thanks. I will wait for a regular sale. Didn't realize they didn't do a real black Friday sale.


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 28, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> I bought a bunch of mini's from oyin. I couldn't pass up the free shipping. I hate these high shipping's most of these companies have so I've gotten away from online ordering as much. I'm excited because I haven't used oyin in many years. I missed her scents.



How did you enter the code to get the free shipping and the discount? I'm trying to purchase it now


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 28, 2014)

Nvm I got it


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 28, 2014)

Kreyol Essence

They sell Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 28, 2014)

I thought hairveda was doing a new ends serum? I didnt see anything


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 28, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> I thought hairveda was doing a new ends serum? I didnt see anything



I assumed she just adds it to the order. I plan to send her an email if I don't get it. I've heard her customer service is good.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 28, 2014)

Kurlee said:


> i wanted some hello curly, but it's sold out



Hairizon is taking preorders, but is not offering any discounts. Their shipping is reasonable at $4.95.

Uncle Funky's daughter has a 25% off sale on Monday. It's supposed to be the original formula, but the shipping has been pretty high in the past.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 28, 2014)

High shipping will kill my order each and every time. All I want is 2 BASK hair milks, $8 shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 28, 2014)

^^^Are you ordering directly from Bask's site because they offer $6 flat rate shipping.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 28, 2014)

PJaye said:


> ^^^Are you ordering directly from Bask's site because they offer $6 flat rate shipping.



PJaye 

I got the 6 dollar flat rate because I ordered one thing. Once I tried to purchase two things the 6 dollar flat rate option disappeared because the weight was over 13 oz. Due to where I live, that meant I had to pay 11.60. The same thing happened to me on the Purabody naturals site.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 28, 2014)

PJaye said:


> ^^^Are you ordering directly from Bask's site because they offer $6 flat rate shipping.



Yep and its showing me $8 instead. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 28, 2014)

DoDo said:


> PJaye
> 
> I got the 6 dollar flat rate because I ordered one thing. Once I tried to purchase two things the 6 dollar flat rate option disappeared because the weight was over 13 oz. Due to where I live, that meant I had to pay 11.60. The same thing happened to me on the Purabody naturals site.





AyannaDivine said:


> Yep and its showing me $8 instead. I'm not sure what to do.



That is so strange.  I just tested  things by adding a variety of items to my cart - from 2 to 15 items - and it gave me the $6 flat rate option every time.  Something stinks.  No one should have to pay exorbitant shipping fees for hair products.  I had to leave Bobeam alone because she was charging me $10 to ship a $100+ order (at $100 bones, my order should ship for free).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2014)

I have x1 thing in a b.a.s.k. Cart and the Shipping is $4.95. I'm still undecided tho'.

I should wait for Mothers Day. (Which will give me time to use up some stuff).

*OT: I will be all over SSI in the Spring!  A lot of good sounding new items.


----------



## Sosa (Nov 28, 2014)

I just need a great half wig and I'm good. Haven't bought these in a while..hope HairSisters is still where it's at.


----------



## ikandi87 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sosa said:


> I just need a great half wig and I'm good. Haven't bought these in a while..hope HairSisters is still where it's at.



hairsisters was my go to site until I found wigtypes. Faster shipping, competitive prices and I think they get the newer products before most other sites too.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm so done with these high shippings. There's too many natural product options that can be bought on the ground now so I'm done with this foolishness unless they offer free shipping or under $7 (along with a discount) .......maybe not even that much lol.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 28, 2014)

curls4daze said:


> How did you enter the code to get the free shipping and the discount? I'm trying to purchase it now


 I just entered the 25% code at checkout and picked the free shipping option they gave.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 28, 2014)

Qhemet Cyber Monday Sale is 20% off plus free shipping on orders over $70

Sale starts at Noon EST and goes for 8 hrs


----------



## nrock (Nov 28, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> Really? She extended the 40% off this year because of the site crashing. Heck, I didn't know TMC was that popular! Have u tried her butter or conditioner?


 I have the carrot mask. I haven't used it enough to know if it's really good.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 28, 2014)

Sosa said:


> I just need a great half wig and I'm good. Haven't bought these in a while..hope HairSisters is still where it's at.



Sosa

I got just got Easy Riya - Janet Collection from wigtypes.com. This is a half wig. I'm in love with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2014)

My Mission:Condition arrived today - Everything looks and smells so lovely (thinking about doing another Cart).

Got Shipping Notices already for:
Oyin Handmade
Hattache


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 28, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Sosa
> 
> I got just got Easy Riya - Janet Collection from wigtypes.com. This is a half wig. I'm in love with it.
> 
> View attachment 285821



Beamodel
which color did you get?
I had this wig a couple years ago in a 1, but got rid of it because it was too dark. I'm so glad to see they restocked this wig


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 28, 2014)

Dposh167 said:


> Beamodel which color did you get? I had this wig a couple years ago in a 1, but got rid of it because it was too dark. I'm so glad to see they restocked this wig



Dposh167 

It's a #4


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sallys beauty. 30% off $50. Use code 555122. Expires December 1, 2014.


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 29, 2014)

Bathandbodyworks buy 3 get 3 free. Candles are 2 for $22. Get $10 off $30 with code:   *10super30*


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 29, 2014)

Ann0804 said:


> Sallys beauty. 30% off $50. Use code 555122. Expires December 1, 2014.


SALLYBEAUTY.com

Shop Cyber Monday early. Save 30% off any online purchase $50+

Use Code *555122*. Excludes, sale, OPI, and equipment.

Offer expires Monday, 12/1/2014, 11:59PM EST.

Now Imma stock up for the year!

faithVA


faithVA said:


> Does Sally beauty have a BF code?


----------



## natura87 (Nov 29, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> High shipping will kill my order each and every time. All I want is 2 BASK hair milks, $8 shipping is ridiculous.



I wish I could get 8 dollar shipping.  International shipping is no joke.  I had a company tell me their base shipping to my country is $70.00.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 29, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ***PAMPERED & TWISTED** FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS FOR On-Line Customers*
> 
> *11/30 & 12/1*
> 
> ...



Here it is Bibliophile


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 29, 2014)

rileypak said:


> Here it is Bibliophile



Thanks rileypak!
That free shipping is nice. Now I'm off to check out before everything sells out.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 29, 2014)

natura87 said:


> I wish I could get 8 dollar shipping.  International shipping is no joke.  I had a company tell me their base shipping to my country is $70.00.



Where in the heck do you live...on Mars, inside a volcano, or at the bottom of the ocean??? $70 makes me ashamed that I was whining about complaining about a $8 shipping!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 29, 2014)

Afroveda

35% off purchases on $25 or more
Code: BF14
Runs November 26-30

Has this been posted already? I thought she was closing?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 29, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> Where in the heck do you live...on Mars, inside a volcano, or at the bottom of the ocean??? $70 makes me ashamed that I was whining about complaining about a $8 shipping!


AyannaDivine
She's in South Korea.


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Sosa
> 
> I got just got Easy Riya - Janet Collection from wigtypes.com. This is a half wig. I'm in love with it.
> 
> View attachment 285821




She looks like outré Annie.   Very cute.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 29, 2014)

Renewed1 said:


> She looks like outré Annie.   Very cute.



Yes, very similar. Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Afroveda*
> 
> 35% off purchases on $25 or more
> Code: BF14
> ...


 
NaturallyATLPCH

.....


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 29, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Afroveda
> 
> 35% off purchases on $25 or more
> Code: BF14
> ...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 29, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> .....





Froreal3 said:


>




So I went back to the Afroveda thread and someone said she was only closed temporarily. Buuuuut to open right at Black Friday? #shade


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 29, 2014)

I ordered from Hattache at 11:58 pm yesterday and got a shipping notification today.

I will definitely be purchasing from them again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *So I went back to the Afroveda thread and someone said she was only closed temporarily. Buuuuut to open right at Black Friday? #shade*


 
NaturallyATLPCH

Now Get back over to your Butta's Thread!!



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I ordered from Hattache at 11:58 pm yesterday and got a shipping notification today.*
> 
> *I will definitely be purchasing from them again.*


 
NaturallyATLPCH

They're a really good Seller.  I purchased from them about 3-4 times.  

Each time, exceptional service.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 29, 2014)

30% of books at Amazon...This is a cute gift idea for little girls 

Color My Fro: A Natural Hair Coloring Book for Big Hair Lovers of All Ages


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2014)

Mission Condition is having a 40% clearance starting Monday..

*Her step mother passed away & she is relocating to help her father...The store is closing.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 30, 2014)

It is really a thrill to see all these sales. Even though I'm not buying much I still go to the site to look around and make carts lol


----------



## havilland (Nov 30, 2014)

Vitacost.com

Has free shipping on orders over $49 and 12% off sale prices with code CYBER12

I'm about to stock up on oils.


----------



## Holla (Nov 30, 2014)

veesweets said:


> It'll probably be 10% like last year



I'm glad it's better this year. I need to see if it's still going on so that I can order more things from them.  I hate trying to figure out if what I'm saving will cover shipping with these other brands. One is only offering free shipping. That is great but if I'm buying four items that amounts to less than 20% saved if I went to pick them up at a store offering 25% off (especially considering that some items are $15-$20 alone).  It's exhausting. I expect better from BLACK FRIDAY sales. 


Oyin's 25% off and free shipping with no minimum is turning out to be the best Black Friday sale I've seen.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Lita said:


> Mission Condition is having a 40% clearance starting Monday..
> 
> *Her step mother passed away & she is relocating to help her father...The store is closing.
> 
> ...



OMG! And she was doing so well. I hope she comes back. My prayers are with her fam.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 30, 2014)

Folica.com

Early access to Cyber Monday - 30% off site wide. 

Use code *SECRET30*. For a limited time only.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 30, 2014)

You all should check out this vendor. Great natural hair, skin, and body products. Customer service is great. Free shipping until December 5.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/BellezzaNaturaleSkin


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 30, 2014)

Smooth Naturals Cyber Monday Sale


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 30, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> Thanks rileypak!
> That free shipping is nice. Now I'm off to check out before everything sells out.
> 
> Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



Darn it! I didn't get there fast enough. All of the QB products sold out. I'll hve to get them during the Cyber Monday sale.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> 30% of books at Amazon...This is a cute gift idea for little girls
> 
> Color My Fro: A Natural Hair Coloring Book for Big Hair Lovers of All Ages



I 2nd this. I got this for dd and niece. They love it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Annabelle's Perfect Blend (Etsy)* https://www.etsy.com/shop/PerfectBlends

*Cyber Monday Sale (starts midnight)*


*Leave in puddings, Hair Creams, & Moisturizing Conditioners
Buy 2, Get 1 Free, PLUS 20% off!

Code: CYBERDEAL*

(No customizations. Excludes the Fruit Punch Hair Creme, Herbal Conditioners, Berry Banana Smoothie, and Iced Coffee Cowash)


----------



## Toy (Nov 30, 2014)

Wrong Thread


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 30, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Annabelle's Perfect Blend (Etsy) https://www.etsy.com/shop/PerfectBlends  Cyber Monday Sale (starts midnight)  Leave in puddings, Hair Creams, & Moisturizing Conditioners Buy 2, Get 1 Free, PLUS 20% off!  Code: CYBERDEAL  (No customizations. Excludes the Fruit Punch Hair Creme, Herbal Conditioners, Berry Banana Smoothie, and Iced Coffee Cowash)



Dang I would've preferred this one!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 30, 2014)

Lita said:


> Mission Condition is having a 40% clearance starting Monday..  *Her step mother passed away & she is relocating to help her father...The store is closing.  Happy Hair Growing!



wow. That's sad. I had ordered during BF.  My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family and I hope she could reopen again.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2014)

Mission Condition 40% off store closing sale has started. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 30, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> Darn it! I didn't get there fast enough. All of the QB products sold out. I'll hve to get them during the Cyber Monday sale.
> 
> Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



I think Qhemet is in-store only for Pampered Tendrils.  It's not clear on their site, but Qhem is pretty clear that she doesn't have many authorized web retailers.

BTW is the name Pampered and Twisted, Pampered Tendrils or what?  I need the URL and the name to match 

Qhemet's shipping obliterates the discount with a small order, but I'm gonna order anyway.

I am skipping BBB this year.  I already missed the 16 oz babassu dc and I need to work through some BASK conditioners.  Even though I'm meh about 'em  but need to save some money.  Hopefully BBB will have another sale next spring or something bc I LOVE that dc.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 30, 2014)

prettyinpurple said:


> I think Qhemet is in-store only for Pampered Tendrils.  It's not clear on their site, but Qhem is pretty clear that she doesn't have many authorized web retailers.
> 
> BTW is the name Pampered and Twisted, Pampered Tendrils or what?  I need the URL and the name to match
> 
> ...



I could be thinking of the wrong store, but I thought some people were able to order QB over the phone during the last sale to get around that. Worth a shot


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2014)

IAm Lovleigh etsy 40%off..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Holla (Dec 1, 2014)

This CYBERDEAL code is only giving me 25% off, not one free product and add'l 20% off. 


Miss Kane....help!


I got three things in my cart right now that I want to buy. 




Froreal3 said:


> *Annabelle's Perfect Blend (Etsy)* https://www.etsy.com/shop/PerfectBlends
> 
> *Cyber Monday Sale (starts midnight)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Kane (Dec 1, 2014)

Holla said:


> This CYBERDEAL code is only giving me 25% off, not one free product and add'l 20% off.
> 
> Miss Kane....help!
> 
> I got three things in my cart right now that I want to buy.



Hi!

There are links posted For the Buy 2 get 1 free promotions under the Specials/Sales category. 

Thanks,
Erica


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 1, 2014)

*SheaMoisture*

Sitewide 30% off 
Cyber Monday sale 9am-5pm


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 1, 2014)

Lita said:


> IAm Lovleigh etsy 40%off..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Girl, u know u gotta post links! Lol


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 1, 2014)

Aubrey cyber Monday sales



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2014)

Olde Jamaica 25-40% off JBCO con,oils & pomades..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> Girl, u know u gotta post links! Lol



gorgeoushair Lol I'm using my tablet & was trying to post the link keeps redirecting me..Lol..But its on ETSY site type the name.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2014)

OBAI Naturals Haircare 30% off code-cybermonday


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 1, 2014)

Does J Monique Naturals have its own thread somewhere ?

I received my shipping notification this early am.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 1, 2014)

Lita said:


> gorgeoushair Lol I'm using my tablet & was trying to post the link keeps redirecting me..Lol..But its on ETSY site type the name.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yea, googled it right after I posted this.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 1, 2014)

Wrong thread#!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 1, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Does J Monique Naturals have its own thread somewhere ?
> 
> I received my shipping notification this early am.



No but I think one should be started. I received a shipping notification early this AM as well. If I get my products in a timely manner, she will be on my repurchase list.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 1, 2014)

adellehenri81 said:


> Anyone heard if Manetabolism vitamins are having a sale?



They had a Black Friday sale.

They're having another one on December 12th. 40% off 12am midnight until 12pm noon.


----------



## iamyattababe (Dec 1, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> No but I think one should be started. I received a shipping notification early this AM as well. If I get my products in a timely manner, she will be on my repurchase list.



I got one this morning as well, wondering if it was just a label printed or actually shipped. Guess we'll see soon


----------

